# New Target Beauty Box



## Antidentite (Apr 30, 2013)

Target has started a beauty subscription service.  $5 (for the first 20,0000 people to sign up) gets you a box with five five premium samples from select skincare, beauty and nail products. 

Heres the link:

http://targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com/

edit: Its not a recurring subscription, just something they're going to offer time to time, no word on if its monthly yet


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 30, 2013)

I couldn't get through either =/


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Apr 30, 2013)

Me either


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep trying, but definitely not getting through


----------



## alphaloria (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't get through either. But then I read on a blog post that the checkout for the box is not secure, so I think I will be passing on this anyway.


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2013)

Well. I got through and managed to get one. For $5 I'll take it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorizav (Apr 30, 2013)

Can get the page but can't check out. Just goes to Facebook page that is blank


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2013)

> Can get the page but can't check out. Just goes to Facebook page that is blank


 I did mine on my phone so I'm not sure. It took me to the Facebook page then back to the other page to checkout.


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

I just got one. I figured for $5 I should check it out, and since this is the very first one, I would think they'd make it extra awesome to keep people interested if they want this to be an ongoing thing. If it sucks, it's only $5.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

I actually didn't really want one, since I don't normally like most drugstore type products, but I couldn't stop myself from ordering it anyway. I like that Target carries some nicer items than what you would normally find at a drugstore, so maybe they'll actually inclide some nice stuff. Although, even if it's terrible, you are only out $5.


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2013)

Tried to sign up but it requires them to have access to your facebook profile and email addresses?

Is there anyway around this?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got it.  It does seem to work better on my phone.  It actually connected most of the time.


----------



## lucyla8 (Apr 30, 2013)

Oops, I accidentally bought 2... there was a problem at checkout so I went back in and entered the info again and then I got 2 confirmation emails.  Oh well...

They'll have access to your profile but at least you can click skip when they ask if they can post to your friends, etc.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 30, 2013)

Got it!

Don't really care that checkout isn't secure since I used a Visa giftcard that I won in a random drawing to pay and the balance left is like $5...so if anything happens to the account, it's no biggie.


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the box as well! However, my address is incomplete! I got the confirmation email and there is no city indicated in my address. Anyone knows any contact information for the box? The confirmation says 'do not reply' haha


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the box as well! However, my address is incomplete! I got the confirmation email and there is no city indicated in my address. Anyone knows any contact information for the box? The confirmation says 'do not reply' haha


 I have that with mine too. I think maybe they just didn't include the city in that email for some reason.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

Got it, too! I'm fine with it being all stuff you can get at Target because I'm a big Target fan and would probably buy whatever they send anyway.


----------



## skylite (Apr 30, 2013)

> I have that with mine too. I think maybe they just didn't include the city in that email for some reason.Â


 mine is the same. But there is a Zip code. So I'm not worried. They didn't ask for city when I ordered. Just zip


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

> I have that with mine too. I think maybe they just didn't include the city in that email for some reason.Â


 I used to run a shipping department, and I didn't need the city if I had the zip with our shipping software. I'm guessing they use similar software.


----------



## JessP (Apr 30, 2013)

I ordered one as well. I love Target  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh, thanks so much ladies! I'm so relieved! I thought it's gonna be a major $5 hassle!


----------



## Souly (Apr 30, 2013)

I signed up too!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 30, 2013)

Got one as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep trying and no dice. Oh, well. Suggestions were - perhaps because my Facebook profile shows that I live out of the country, it will result in an empty cart because it's only available in the U.S. I do have a U.S. billing and mailing address, so . . . Also, to try clearing my cache and cookies, but I kind of like the convenience of having my data stored and don't really feel like doing that for a $5 box. On the plus side for those of you that have managed to buy - Target is saying on it's FB page that the products are 4x the value of the price paid. I tried a different browser - Firefox instead of Google Chrome, nope. Tried my iPad, nope. I'll have to live vicariously through you guys! That was a lot of hoops to jump through for $5, lol.


----------



## jennm149 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried to sign up but it requires them to have access to your facebook profile and email addresses?
> 
> Is there anyway around this?


 I saw that and cancelled.  Don't care if they get my email address -- but my friends list?  Nope.  But I spend so much money in Target that $5 less won't make a difference!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to verify this tonight, but the survey linked in the confirmation email apparently lists what's in the box if yo're antsy for spoilers.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need to verify this tonight, but the survey linked in the confirmation email apparently lists what's in the box if yo're antsy for spoilers.


 Nice tip. Too bad I hate the Sally Hansen nail strips, or maybe I just got a bad batch when I tried them.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't tried any of the items listed yet.  So I look foward to it.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 30, 2013)

I was going to do it, but the Facebook thing turned me off. I do not "like" companies on Facebook. I don't need "Amy likes Target!" showing up in my friends' newsfeeds every day. Oh, well.


----------



## juk723 (Apr 30, 2013)

What are the spoilers? Can anyone say? 

I'm unsure of signing up if it's going to be like the Free Target boxes.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Apr 30, 2013)

From the survey.


----------



## doema (Apr 30, 2013)

I just ordered mine. If you go through the link through facebook you will be directed to a secure link. You can also add the "s" to the end of http and you will see the little lock pop up. If you click on it you can see the certificate and that it is an encrypted page. Hope that helps.


----------



## juk723 (Apr 30, 2013)

Much Thanks for the quick reply!!



> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lasita (Apr 30, 2013)

Got it!


----------



## motherofall6 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got it


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2013)

I signed up and checked out the spoilers.  Looks like it's worth $5 for sure, though it will depend on the sizes they send out.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the inside scoop! That's a bunch of great products!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw that and cancelled.  Don't care if they get my email address -- but my friends list?  Nope.  But I spend so much money in Target that $5 less won't make a difference!


Agree. I would love to try the box but I can't risk them "spamming" my friends. Or posting on my wall.


----------



## OiiO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up and checked out the spoilers.  Looks like it's worth $5 for sure, though it will depend on the sizes they send out.


 They commented that the box value will be $20, so I'm assuming at least the nail strips and the razor are full size.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Apr 30, 2013)

I am debating whether or not to get it.  I love the nail strips and I need a new razor but I have both of them at the house.  Is it worth the five dollars?


----------



## Totem (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks! Got one. Didn't get a survey tho.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 30, 2013)

Lame, you need a facebook account to get this.


----------



## wadedl (Apr 30, 2013)

I wasn't going to order but I can always use a new razor!


----------



## ttanner2005 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Totem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Got one. Didn't get a survey tho.


 It is at the bottom of the confirmation email.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Apr 30, 2013)

I keep getting a message saying my cart is empty after I did the fb part. I'll try later. Maybe it's because I pressed "skip" on the second fb question? Ugh, of course I had to see two different spoilers on this thread. I didn't even think of that possibility.


----------



## AshJs3 (Apr 30, 2013)

Woo! Just got one. When it comes up and asks if they can post on your behalf it let me skip it. You can also use the little box with the arrow so those posts would just be visible to you.


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here's the contents that are listed in the survey:

La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo
Fekkai Glossing Cream
Gillete Venus and Olay Razor Pack
Lâ€™Oreal Magic Skin Beautifier B.B. Cream
Sally Hansen Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips


----------



## wifeandmom (Apr 30, 2013)

Purchased one as well! For $5, well worth the gamble. When it gets to the page of posting on your behalf, just select "only me" on the options on who sees it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then you don't have to worry about it posting in anyone else's wall.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Apr 30, 2013)

I was going to order one, but that shipping page just looked a bit unprofessional to me. If I could pay with Paypal I would try it. But I wish I knew what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Just saw the spoilers... if they included some Pixi or even drugstore make-up I wanted to try maybe, but not the stuff they have this time.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to order one, but that shipping page just looked a bit unprofessional to me. If I could pay with Paypal I would try it. But I wish I knew what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: Just saw the spoilers... if they included some Pixi or even drugstore make-up I wanted to try maybe, but not the stuff they have this time.


 Same here. The shipping page seemed a little weird to me, and I always try to pay with Paypal with new things like these. The spoilers just sealed the deal for me. It's a pass.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Apr 30, 2013)

I grabbed one and then heard about the spoilers...probably wouldn't have gotten it if I'd seen the items first. But it'll be nice when it pops up in the mail, and I might like it more than I think I will  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to find a creative way to use the polish strips...I always do my own polish but I have a ton of strips I grabbed up for a dollar a pack at a sale one time. And I can always use razors.

I wonder if they will offer it monthly?


----------



## jackielyn1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Got one!


----------



## Kristen121 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! Just ordered one.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2013)

I knew this was what they were going to replace the free beauty bags with! Heck my boyfriend and I have a joke about target, we win the game I we come out under 100. It doesn't happen all that often. For 5 bucks heck yes! The strips are more than that by themselves, totes worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Olga Ok (Apr 30, 2013)

Got one too! enablers.. did not expect to buy anything for a while after the Allure beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Apr 30, 2013)

For some reason it wont let me buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason it wont let me buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wonder if they are sold out by now. Didn't they only have like 20,000 or something? I'd keep trying, I'm sure they'd post on Facebook or something if they're sold out. 



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I knew this was what they were going to replace the free beauty bags with! Heck my boyfriend and I have a joke about target, we win the game I we come out under 100. It doesn't happen all that often. For 5 bucks heck yes! The strips are more than that by themselves, totes worth it


 I agree. I'm pretty pleased with what's in it for 5 bucks!


----------



## tgooberbutt (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, does Target actually sell La Roche-Posay products? I've never seen it in Targets before?


----------



## lovepink (Apr 30, 2013)

I just bought one!  Like many not happy about the whole FB thing but when I get my box I will go update the permissions.  Can't wait!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 30, 2013)

I figure that my friends are well aware of my Target obsession, so I don't care that they see it on my wall. I hardly post anything in it aside from auto posts from Citizen Radio nowadays, so Target is just a return to my roots. It was a standing joke for years: "If it's a day ending in the letter y, Meagan must be at Target!"


----------



## mckondik (Apr 30, 2013)

got one!  Totally enabled, but $5 sounded worthwhile.  Looking at the survey,  I'd be interested in a Target curated box in a couple of categories... Not that I need another subscription box


----------



## LolaJay (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lame, you need a facebook account to get this.


That's what I said too. I am a huge sucker for Target, and ended up using my husband's Facebook to sign up. Not even Target can get me to go back on there!!



&lt;--- How Facebook makes me feel


----------



## leelee82 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just bought one!  Like many not happy about the whole FB thing but when I get my box I will go update the permissions.  Can't wait!


 How do we turn off Target from posting on our fb?


----------



## klg534 (Apr 30, 2013)

where is the survey everyone is talking about? I ordered a box, and got a confirmation email but did not see the spoilers or the survey that showed them (I saw them on here because you guys are awesome at finding things out but i mean from target I didn't see them)


----------



## saku (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where is the survey everyone is talking about? I ordered a box, and got a confirmation email but did not see the spoilers or the survey that showed them (I saw them on here because you guys are awesome at finding things out but i mean from target I didn't see them)


 It's in the very very bottom of the email: 

By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better! For your chance to win one of 10 $25 Target GiftCards, visit www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox.


----------



## klg534 (Apr 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's in the very very bottom of the email:
> 
> By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better! For your chance to win one of 10 $25 Target GiftCards, visit www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox.


 I should start reading those emails...   THANKS!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 30, 2013)

So I did a little digging, and under the assumption that the box value is $20

Two products whose values are kind of set:

Sally Hansen : $7.59

Venus: $8.99

$16.59

There is a La Roche Posey sample of that product that is 15mL with a value of $2.75

$19.37

The standard Fekkai sample is 1.6oz /$7.77 or the foil packet is .3oz /$1.45

So my conclusion is that either the three liquid samples are packets or the value estimation is off.


----------



## hiheather (May 1, 2013)

The only thing worth anything to me in this is the razor but due to extreme couponing phase I have way more of those than one girl will ever need. I still have the foil packets they sent of all the Fekkai and other shampoo from the free Target bags. I'd be more interested if it was stuff new and not stuff that has been around for years and favorites of many.


----------



## morre22 (May 1, 2013)

I just caved and got one too. I don't really like that they wanted access to my friend's list but o'well.


----------



## bonita22 (May 1, 2013)

I got it! I have a separate Facebook that I only use for contests and stuff like this. I don't have any friends on that account so it doesn't matter if Target can access my friend's list or posts on my wall. Hopefully it's a good box. Too bad we have to wait 4-6 weeks to get it.


----------



## jennm149 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got it! I have a separate Facebook that I only use for contests and stuff like this. I don't have any friends on that account so it doesn't matter if Target can access my friend's list or posts on my wall. Hopefully it's a good box. Too bad we have to wait 4-6 weeks to get it.


 Now that is smart.  Hmmm, may have to do this.  I miss out on so many things because I don't want to post and link and send FB nonsense to my friends.


----------



## zorabell (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason it wont let me buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had the same issue, I switched over to my VPN which gives me a US ip address and finally got it to let me fill out the form to order it but I still ran into problems. The other problem I ran into was they don't have AE for a state option so I had to pass since my billing address is the same as my shipping. I guess I get to save my $5 for something else.


----------



## lyndieonline (May 1, 2013)

I caved. I told it that it could not post as me on FB.


----------



## TaraBell (May 1, 2013)

I'm in for one as well, I just skipped the portion where it asked to post on my friends walls.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zorabell (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a stateside billing address but I don't have a VPN guess we need to get one of those.


I personally love having a VPN because I still have access to Hulu and Netflix so I can watch all the tv shows and movies that I want. Other than that I don't use it often because it can run really slow, just don't ask me how it works because I had someone more tech savvy do it for me.


----------



## JC327 (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## derpyderp (May 1, 2013)

I got one! Thanks for the tip, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used my spare fake-name-no-friends facebook account since they pretty much forced me to log in on facebook so I could be able to buy a box. That was sucky of them, I hate giving out my facebook info. But $5 box! I wonder what's in it. I hope it's not actually the target beauty bags we could get for free last year, though I'm not expecting much from a $5 box either Either way it will be nice to write about for my blog.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *derpyderp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got one! Thanks for the tip, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I used my spare fake-name-no-friends facebook account since they pretty much forced me to log in on facebook so I could be able to buy a box. That was sucky of them, I hate giving out my facebook info. But $5 box! I wonder what's in it. I hope it's not actually the target beauty bags we could get for free last year, though I'm not expecting much from a $5 box either Either way it will be nice to write about for my blog.


 There's spoiler lists of what's in the box on the last 2 pages of the thread....if you click the survey link at the bottom of your confirmation email, it will take you to a survey page where it lists what's in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arp2489 (May 1, 2013)

I'm excited that Target is thinking about branching out into the subscription box field (beyond periodic beauty boxes).


----------



## saku (May 1, 2013)

Target should send us Sonia Kashuk brushes (the good black handled ones). I only have one and I want more!!


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's spoiler lists of what's in the box on the last 2 pages of the thread....if you click the survey link at the bottom of your confirmation email, it will take you to a survey page where it lists what's in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! I ordered one! I received my confirmation email, but I didn't see a survey link? Last two pages of what thread? I apologize in advance if I'm being a dunce, I'm sick at the moment, so I'm a little fuzzy


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 2, 2013)

> > There's spoiler lists of what's in the box on the last 2 pages of the thread....if you click the survey link at the bottom of your confirmation email, it will take you to a survey page where it lists what's in the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Yay! I ordered one! I received my confirmation email, but I didn't see a survey link? Last two pages of what thread? I apologize in advance if I'm being a dunce, I'm sick at the moment, so I'm a little fuzzy :blink:


 go back and read here from the beginning. ..there's a list of items in spoiler links.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (May 2, 2013)

If you scroll down to the bottom of your confirmation email there is a link to a survey monkey survey that asks how you liked the products you received.  It lists all the proucts for review.  The items and the surveys are in previous pages on this thread.  Maybe end of page 1 or on page two.  Hope that helps!

And feel better!  Being sick in non winter times is the worst!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I ordered one! I received my confirmation email, but I didn't see a survey link? Last two pages of what thread? I apologize in advance if I'm being a dunce, I'm sick at the moment, so I'm a little fuzzy


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> It's in the very very bottom of the email:Â  By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better! *For your chance to win one of 10 $25 Target GiftCards*, visitÂ  www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox .





> Yay! I ordered one! I received my confirmation email, but I didn't see a survey link? Last two pages of what thread? I apologize in advance if I'm being a dunce, I'm sick at the moment, so I'm a little fuzzy :blink:


 I didn't get a link to the survey either.. Maybe because of the gift card thing?


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 2, 2013)

Ordered one as well!


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

How in the world are they not sold out yet?  It seems like that should have happened yesterday.  20,000 just doesn't seem like many when you consider how quickly the Allure boxes went, and those were ten times as much as this one.

Also, the box itself:  They did say it would be reusable, and that box does look branded enough to be the actual box they will be sending out.  It kind of looks like it could be Glossybox-sturdy but with a Target logo.  I would love it if that was the case.

And I really hope the nail strips are a fun springy/summery pattern.  I always seem to end up with the same pattern whenever one of these boxes send these strips:  Wild Child, aka the zebra print.  So *tired* of that one.  I like printed nail strips as long as they're colorful, interesting, and fun.  Zebra print is BORING.


----------



## Alexia561 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now that is smart.  Hmmm, may have to do this.  I miss out on so many things because I don't want to post and link and send FB nonsense to my friends.


 I just change the preference from Public to Only Me when they ask you to share. If that's not an option, then I just delete it after posting.


----------



## jbrookeb (May 2, 2013)

I caved. Deactivated my FB, placed the order, then immediately deactivated FB again. Hope that doesn't screw up my order. I hate how companies are tying so much of their business up in FB. Not all of us want to be part of it. As far as the box, I hope the Fekkai glossing cream is at least the small squeezy tube size and not just a foil. I used to use it all the time and man that stuff smells wonderful! Also looking forward to the nail strips. I've been stalking them a lot lately but haven't been willing to drop $8-10 for something I might hate. Also, had anyone else noticed those Sally Hensen packets come with 18 nail strips? Call me crazy, but couldn't they have at least put maybe 22 in the box? Two to get the hang of it and 20 for two future applications? If only they'd consulted me ahead of time.... Looking forward to the box!


----------



## MaiteS (May 2, 2013)

got one! cant wait to see some pictures once they send out :]


----------



## nikkimouse (May 2, 2013)

I caved and got one...  This forum in so enabling but in a good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see what is all in there and I have really been wanting to try out nail strips but am too cheep to drop more money on them then just buying a bottle or 2 of polish.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> go back and read here from the beginning. ..there's a list of items in spoiler links.


Oh! Duuuurrrr. Thank you! I was being fuzzy-brained lol I think I may have a kleenex stuck in my head, they're certainly everywhere else around here! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you scroll down to the bottom of your confirmation email there is a link to a survey monkey survey that asks how you liked the products you received.  It lists all the proucts for review.  The items and the surveys are in previous pages on this thread.  Maybe end of page 1 or on page two.  Hope that helps!
> 
> And feel better!  Being sick in non winter times is the worst!


 I scrolled all the way down, I don't have one...weird! lol but I looked at the beginning of this thread and found them. They look awesome!

Thanks, btw for the well-wishes! It really is not fun, at all. Booooo


----------



## lovepink (May 2, 2013)

Here is the link that was in my email.  Maybe you can link to it?

By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better! For your chance to win one of 10 $25 Target GiftCards, visit www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox.

Make sure to rest, drink lots of liquids and moisturize your nose!  I always look like Rudolph when sick!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I scrolled all the way down, I don't have one...weird! lol but I looked at the beginning of this thread and found them. They look awesome!
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link that was in my email.  Maybe you can link to it?
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks! Yeah, I'm downing lots of Vit C, probiotics and drinking tons of water right now!


----------



## juli8587 (May 2, 2013)

just got one too....


----------



## juli8587 (May 2, 2013)

I never knew about beauty boxes or anything like that until i started reading the forums on here.   So I joined here and had now subscribed to Ipsy, beauty army and now the target one.  Thanks everyone I am extremely excited.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never knew about beauty boxes or anything like that until i started reading the forums on here.   So I joined here and had now subscribed to Ipsy, beauty army and now the target one.  Thanks everyone I am extremely excited.


Welcome to going absolutely crazy over SO MANY beauty subscriptions! I started at Ipsy, then joined Birchbox....then Glossybox....then Starlooks Starbox....then Julep....and now this Target Beauty Box. It is a good obsession lol!


----------



## mindcaviar (May 2, 2013)

I bought one before the spoilers and came here from the ipsy May bag spoilers list. Thank you to the ladies who directed me to this new box. If they have a five dollar box at Target monthly I will get one each month-- five bucks is a great price. I don't have a car and I am on disability so shopping is not that easy. This is fun!


----------



## Rachael B (May 2, 2013)

So excited Target is doing this and if the survey really is what's in the box, it's a great deal!  Thanks for starting a thread, girls!


----------



## gemstone (May 2, 2013)

> I caved. Deactivated my FB, placed the order, then immediately deactivated FB again. Hope that doesn't screw up my order. I hate how companies are tying so much of their business up in FB. Not all of us want to be part of it. As far as the box, I hope the Fekkai glossing cream is at least the small squeezy tube size and not just a foil. I used to use it all the time and man that stuff smells wonderful! Also looking forward to the nail strips. I've been stalking them a lot lately but haven't been willing to drop $8-10 for something I might hate. Also, had anyone else noticed those Sally Hensen packets come with 18 nail strips? Call me crazy, but couldn't they have at least put maybe 22 in the box? Two to get the hang of it and 20 for two future applications? If only they'd consulted me ahead of time.... Looking forward to the box!


 This is a good idea in theory, but they give you that many because they are all different size, and everyone has different size nails. They also dry out once you open the packet, so you can't even reuse the ones you have left.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 2, 2013)

I saw that they have the spot corrector and leave-in conditioner..... They reeled me in. I would love me some more... those are my staple items  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I did a little digging, and under the assumption that the box value is $20
> 
> ...


 hopefully the value is more than $20. I really dislike foil packets...


----------



## urbandecaylover (May 2, 2013)

Did anybody order the box but not get a confirmation email? I ordered yesterday as soon as i saw it and it looked like everything had gone through just fine but I still haven't got a confirmation email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope the order went through. I posted on Target Styles Facebook, but no reply yet.


----------



## jnm9jem (May 2, 2013)

i just had to order one


----------



## meaganola (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure how to make this sort of report on my phone, but should we maybe have this thread merged with the one in the Subscriptions thread? Both are coming up in my subscriptions feed, and I can't keep track of what is going on in which, plus it just makes sense to merge them over there.


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

Myungsunkim24 posted on the may ipsy thread that she purchased the box using this microsite link without having to connect to facebook: Target Style If you feel more comfortable, here's the link to the secure microsite: https://bitly.com/11x2TXU Beauty Box by Target targetbeautybox.shopigniter.com Edited Â· Like Â· Yesterday at 1:08pm


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2013)

When you ordered did it say "your cart is empty" instead of a confirmation screen ?


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

> When you ordered did it say "your cart is empty" instead of a confirmation screen ?


 This is what I got:


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just had to order one


You know you did!



I mean, $5? CANNOT complain here!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 2, 2013)

> This is what I got:


 Thanks! Retried it and it worked!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am debating whether or not to get it.  I love the nail strips and I need a new razor but I have both of them at the house.  Is it worth the five dollars?


 I was thinking the same thing. I actually do not need a new razor but the last time I tried the nails trips they worked really well. I still got some at home though. Got them at walgreens on clearance for $4.00 in a nice pink color...


----------



## JLR594 (May 2, 2013)

I got one of these earlier.  Now the 4-6 week wait.


----------



## Heather Hicks (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissJessicaMary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to order one, but that shipping page just looked a bit unprofessional to me. If I could pay with Paypal I would try it. But I wish I knew what was in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edit: Just saw the spoilers... if they included some Pixi or even drugstore make-up I wanted to try maybe, but not the stuff they have this time.


 I might have skipped it if I had seen the spoilers first, but I was too impatient.  Oh well.  One product will be useful and 2 others will be fun to try.  Sorry to be so vague, but trying to avoid spoilers for those one or two people who aren't as obsessed as I am with knowing what is coming and actually like surprises, lol!


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 2, 2013)

I have used Sally Hansen nail strips and even though its supposed to be one application per box if you have short nails like I do you can cut it in half and get two applications instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(Please embed all videos instead of providing a link per TOS! Thanks!)


----------



## irene- (May 2, 2013)

Oooh I love your idea since I keep my nails short like yours. Also love how your nails match your hair!


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used Sally Hansen nail strips and even though its supposed to be one application per box if you have short nails like I do you can cut it in half and get two applications instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (Please embed all videos instead of providing a link per TOS! Thanks!)


 Great idea, thanks for posting.


----------



## freddygirl (May 2, 2013)

quote name="BlackMagicRose" url="/t/134879/new-target-beauty-box#post_2064443"] I have that with mine too. I think maybe they just didn't include the city in that email for some reason.Â  I got a notice that you don't need to enter your city. Just state &amp; zip (I guess they can figure out the city from that)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (May 2, 2013)

Yepp, done deal. Just skip a trip to Starbucks this week to make up for the $5.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thanks


----------



## aandreasen63 (May 3, 2013)

I ordered on, 5 bucks? thats really nothing. I am a little upset that they are no longer doing the beauty bags for free ): Oh well this box better come with some target coupons though, I love that you cant stack and get free stuff!!


----------



## decayeddoll82 (May 3, 2013)

Yay! Cheap stuff. Lol I ordered one and now the wait. 4-6 weeks!!


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 3, 2013)

I was going to order one, but forgot. Good thing subbing to this thread jogged my memory. I just ordered mine. I hope it's not all foil packets. But for $5 I'll take what I can get.


----------



## belleamour (May 4, 2013)

Hmmm I think I'll sign up.


----------



## Rachael B (May 4, 2013)

Love the nail strips, I use them all the time.  I put one coat of seche vite on top of them and they last for over a week everytime and I don't go easy on them!  I hand wash my dishes every night and no polish ever stays on as long as the strips.. I def recommend them!


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 4, 2013)

I haven't tried the nail strips since they first came out, and at that point, I _hated_ them because getting them off was damn near impossible. Are they any better now?


----------



## shy32 (May 4, 2013)

I ordered one too,couldn't help but look at the spoiler put on this thread......not bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda xo (May 4, 2013)

I was going to order one but didn't when I realized I couldn't use my giftcard. Hoping they change that.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (May 5, 2013)

Got it! Any guesses of what we're getting?

I'm gonna guess Sonia Kashuck products, pixi products, No 7 products?

Maybe target brand makeup wipes.. or some of their brushes. I like all that stuff so sounds good to me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 5, 2013)

> Got it! Any guesses of what we're getting? I'm gonna guess Sonia Kashuck products, pixi products, No 7 products? Maybe target brand makeup wipes.. or some of their brushes. I like all that stuff so sounds good to me.


 The list of items in the box are at the end of the first page/first of second page of this thread.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (May 5, 2013)

they just billed me...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (May 5, 2013)

> I have used Sally Hansen nail strips and even though its supposed to be one application per box if you have short nails like I do you can cut it in half and get two applications instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  (Please embed all videos instead of providing a link per TOS! Thanks!)


 Thanks for posting! I was afraid to try these until I watched your video.... you make it look so easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need to verify this tonight, but the survey linked in the confirmation email apparently lists what's in the box if yo're antsy for spoilers.


Just saw this and checked mine. Pleased with what is coming. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## kgirl42 (May 6, 2013)

Ordered mine after seeing the spoilers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm excited; most of the brands being sampled are new to me!


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the nail strips, I use them all the time.  I put one coat of seche vite on top of them and they last for over a week everytime and I don't go easy on them!  I hand wash my dishes every night and no polish ever stays on as long as the strips.. I def recommend them!


Same thing here! I have only tried them recently and I also have small hands and narrow nails so I usually get two uses out of one box, too. I think they are easy to apply and stay put quite well. I also use a top coat on them.


----------



## Rachael B (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the nail strips since they first came out, and at that point, I _hated_ them because getting them off was damn near impossible. Are they any better now?


 I don't mind taking them off... I do use remover with acetone, though... I tell you they are not nearly as bad as some of the glitter polish I use.. UGH!  The only one I have ever hated taking off was "frock star" and it is a full coverage glitter polish strip... the others aren't bad..


----------



## KeepOnSingin (May 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't mind taking them off... I do use remover with acetone, though... I tell you they are not nearly as bad as some of the glitter polish I use.. UGH!  The only one I have ever hated taking off was "frock star" and it is a full coverage glitter polish strip... the others aren't bad..


 I only use acetone polish remover, and I still had issues. But like I said, I used them literally when they first came out, so they might be different now.


----------



## Rachael B (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I only use acetone polish remover, and I still had issues. But like I said, I used them literally when they first came out, so they might be different now.


 Yeah, maybe!  I didn't use them right away.. never used them until they started going on clearance at Target. LOL.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

I have them on my nails now, its been over a week and they still look perfect.


----------



## Olga Ok (May 7, 2013)

How do you keepedges from pillimg off? I could not get the edges adhere to my nails. Every time I brushed my hair, they would stick.


----------



## JC327 (May 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you keepedges from pillimg off? I could not get the edges adhere to my nails. Every time I brushed my hair, they would stick.


 I used a top coat and they have been just fine. I have been doing a lot of housework  so I am amazed they have held up


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *make2up* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't get through.


 They are probably sold out. They had 20,000 boxes that went on sale 9 days ago or so...


----------



## erikalandaverde (May 10, 2013)

I hope this becomes a monthly subscription that would be AMAZING


----------



## JC327 (May 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *erikalandaverde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope this becomes a monthly subscription that would be AMAZING


----------



## Olga Ok (May 10, 2013)

Didn't Target say that it was a one-time box?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't Target say that it was a one-time box?


 In the survey they asked what kind of boxes you would like to see, so it might end up turning into a subscription service.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 11, 2013)

I'm subbed, can't wait!


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *saku* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's in the very very bottom of the email:
> 
> By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better! For your chance to win one of 10 $25 Target GiftCards, visit www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox.


 Huh - my email doesn't have this survey attached.


----------



## juli8587 (May 23, 2013)

if it was 4-6 weeks then we have 1-3 weeks to go....yay cant wait.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *juli8587* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if it was 4-6 weeks then we have 1-3 weeks to go....yay cant wait.


 They should ship next week! They said on their FB we should have them by the end of the first week of June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dayo Steph* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh - my email doesn't have this survey attached.


 My email didn't have the survey either I think someone made a mistake with it being on the first few emails because it is a Post- Bag survey  it should come after we get the bags not before.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 23, 2013)

> They should ship next week! They said on their FB we should have them by the end of the first week of June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yaaaaaaaay!


----------



## skin care (May 23, 2013)

Sounds really interesting.


----------



## MaiteS (May 23, 2013)

oh wow exciting - cant wait to get it :]


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In the survey they asked what kind of boxes you would like to see, so it might end up turning into a subscription service.


 We're excited to announce the first edition of Beauty Box by Target â€” a new program that ships 5 product samples from our favorite beauty brands directly to your home.

That is what the website says. Since it is the first edition and talks about a new program, I can see this happen more often. Maybe not monthly but quarterly. I wnat to see how everyone likes the box and might get in the next time when they offer the box


----------



## JC327 (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if it was a monthly thing $5 is the right price lol.


 Exactly, if they make one I will definitely subscribe.  I am sad I decided not to buy the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it looked amazing.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would love it if it was a monthly thing $5 is the right price lol.


 I agree! I know you get the German Glossy box too, right? Well in Germany they also have the DM box which is right about $5.00 as well. They have limited amounts and you have to pick it up at your local store but it sounds pretty need as well! I almost wondered if I should sign up, have my mom pick it up and send everything I like from the box over




 I do like the idea of the target box becoming a monthly sub.


----------



## Sunflowercake (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exactly, if they make one I will definitely subscribe.  I am sad I decided not to buy the first box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it looked amazing.


 I kept debating about it too. Instead I picked up Starlooks and the NewBeauty Testtube... like that helped me save money


----------



## briannajo (May 24, 2013)

I heard about this the other day...wonder what will be in it.


----------



## JC327 (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 24, 2013)

> I heard about this the other day...wonder what will be in it.Â


 The list of items is on page 1 and 2 of this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (May 25, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted yet but I was looking for possible unboxings (in case anyone has already received their box) and found this:

https://corporate.target.com/discover/article/delivering-beauty-to-guests-doorsteps

They say delivery in 2-4 weeks rather than the anticipated 4-6 weeks from the email



 in a "stylish, reusable box"






 AND the last paragraph indicates this may turn into a regular subscription service! Wooo!!


----------



## PR Rosebud (May 26, 2013)

On Target FB page a couple of days ago someone asked when they would shipping out boxes. Target replied that they will start sending them out starting this week.  We should get them by June 4th. If not received by then you can email them at [email protected]


----------



## Trixieboo (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted yet but I was looking for possible unboxings (in case anyone has already received their box) and found this:
> 
> ...


 That's really exciting - I too certainly hope that it turns into a more regular subscription. I can't wait until I get my target box!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Target FB page a couple of days ago someone asked when they would shipping out boxes. Target replied that they will start sending them out starting this week.  We should get them by June 4th. If not received by then you can email them at [email protected]


 Yup...they posted that a few weeks ago on a comment


----------



## morre22 (May 28, 2013)

I'm so excited for it, I just want it to get here already lol!


----------



## LolaJay (May 28, 2013)

I'm excited too! I think it will be hard to disappoint, seeing as it's only $5.



I can't wait to see one!


----------



## meaganola (May 28, 2013)

If the box itself is nice and sturdy like Glossyboxes, I will consider this worth my five bucks. I'm not even concerned with the contents any more! I do wonder if they might be changing the contents since the survey accidentally went out and ruined the surprise.


----------



## CheshireCookie (May 28, 2013)

I'm assuming we're not getting a shipping notice, right? It'll just magically appear on our doorstep? POOF! lol


----------



## lorizav (May 31, 2013)

No it magically appears in my PO box POOF and then gets smuggled into the house so hubby doesn't see how much makeup I really have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sinatraskitten (Jun 1, 2013)

> No it magically appears in my PO box POOF and then gets smuggled into the house so hubby doesn't see how much makeup I really have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lmao i do the same thing!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

The hubby is the one bringing in the mail most of the time so he sees everything I have. He's used to all my mail.


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 1, 2013)

> The hubby is the one bringing in the mail most of the time so he sees everything I have. He's used to all my mail.


 No hiding my mail from my husband either. Lol I would probably have a few more subs if I could.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The hubby is the one bringing in the mail most of the time so he sees everything I have. He's used to all my mail.
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No hiding my mail from my husband either. Lol I would probably have a few more subs if I could.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol, I think I need more subs too.


One can never have enough subs...in my opinion.....I'm sure on MUT I will have absolute support on that LOL


----------



## JC327 (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> One can never have enough subs...in my opinion.....I'm sure on MUT I will have absolute support on that LOL


the funny thing is that my husband looked through sub reviews with me so I could figure out which other one to try. He could not believe all the youtube un-boxings.


----------



## icedone (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm patiently - or sometimes not so patiently! - waiting on mine. I did see the possible spoilers in the survey link from the email, and of they are right there is one thing I definitely won't use, but a few things I am excited to try!


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't wait to get it in the mail, or even just for someone else to get it and post a picture!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 2, 2013)

I've been searching across the web every night for "unboxing" videos... sigh... glad I'm not alone in my anticipation.


----------



## lorizav (Jun 2, 2013)

I am hoping this will turn into a monthly sub!!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am hoping this will turn into a monthly sub!!


 If it costs only 5 bucks I'm in! Right now I have two ipsys and Goodies. I dropped Julep. That is about all I can afford. I'm on disability and have a fixed income. Luckily my BF S/O all around Darling Man is paying for one ipsy. heheheheee


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am hoping this will turn into a monthly sub!!
> ...


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same two I have! Same two I can afford, also! Haha. I'm ready for them to start rolling into mailboxes and people to start posting their unboxings. Christmas in June  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am excited to try the fancy razor.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anything else is gravy. Plus I keep forgetting what's in the dang box so I will def be surprised! hahahaaa


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't wait to get it in the mail, or even just for someone else to get it and post a picture!






 I need to see pics!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> the funny thing is that my husband looked through sub reviews with me so I could figure out which other one to try. He could not believe all the youtube un-boxings.


OMG, I'm so jealous lol! Mine is like ENOUGH ALREADY! He had a serious talk with me about a month ago (this was me the whole time:



) about how I have quite enough subs and there's no reason why I need others, because they are all so similar, etc.....it was REALLY hard not to start laughing! I said Hey! At least I don't buy purses or shoes or brand clothing....as long as I like the way it looks, it doesn't matter...but lordy...don't stand between me and my beauty products! LOL....not that I don't enjoy a nice Coach purse though



teehee


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2013)

> OMG, I'm so jealous lol! Mine is like ENOUGH ALREADY! He had a serious talk with me about a month ago (this was me the whole time: :rolleyes1: ) about how I have quite enough subs and there's no reason why I need others, because they are all so similar, etc.....it was REALLY hard not to start laughing! I said Hey! At least I don't buy purses or shoes or brand clothing....as long as I like the way it looks, it doesn't matter...but lordy...don't stand between me and my beauty products! LOL....not that I don't enjoy a nice Coach purse though :icon_roll teehee


 That's so funny, especially the face because that's how I would be too! Luckily my bf is so disinterested/clueless about beauty products and subs he has no clue how many I get. I always say "yay my mystery box came!" So I think he thinks I only have one and that it's called 'mystery box' haha


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> I got that speech too and how I cant have all the subs, i'm like but why? I need them lol. Needless to say the hubby doesn't think I need them all.


I'm telling you, it'd be a different story if it was power tools, drill bits, etc....theyd be saying: "But I have to have them all! They're all different with their own uses! I can use them all!"......EXACTLY! lol


----------



## JC327 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got that speech too and how I cant have all the subs, i'm like but why? I need them lol. Needless to say the hubby doesn't think I need them all.
> I'm telling you, it'd be a different story if it was power tools, drill bits, etc....theyd be saying: "But I have to have them all! They're all different with their own uses! I can use them all!"......EXACTLY! lol Sounds like my hubby with cables, PC games and electronics lol.


----------



## cari12 (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think my hubs realizes how many subs I get (I usually only get 2 a month - Ipsy &amp; BB, but I have had months where I've gotten those and my Beauty Army AND Julep) and now I have two ipsy subs and am contemplating Starlooks...hehe 

If he does though I'll just tell him it took (part of) the place of the cost of formula since I nursed our youngest for the entire first year (and counting, still going with her!) and didn't spend a dime on formula. My oldest weaned at 3 months and middle at 6 months so we had many months of spending upwards of $60 on formula in the past. Plus the fun goodies in the box help me feel a bit more human since I don't get much sleep. Just because I feel like a zombie doesn't mean I have to look like one :-D


----------



## cari12 (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mom2aqt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 2, 2013)

> I don't think my hubs realizes how many subs I get (I usually only get 2 a month - Ipsy &amp; BB, but I have had months where I've gotten those and my Beauty Army AND Julep) and now I have two ipsy subs and am contemplating Starlooks...heheÂ  If he does though I'll just tell him it took (part of) the place of the cost of formula since I nursed our youngest for the entire first year (and counting, still going with her!) and didn't spend a dime on formula. My oldest weaned at 3 months and middle at 6 months so we had many months of spending upwards of $60 on formula in the past. Plus the fun goodies in the box help me feel a bit more human since I don't get much sleep. Just because I feel like a zombie doesn't mean I have to look like one :-DÂ


 Yes! I am also breastfeeding a 10.5 mo and wow it saves money! Good for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 2, 2013)

LOL ....My husband calls them presents. He's like, " you got a present in the mail today."



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's so funny, especially the face because that's how I would be too! Luckily my bf is so disinterested/clueless about beauty products and subs he has no clue how many I get. I always say "yay my mystery box came!" So I think he thinks I only have one and that it's called 'mystery box' haha


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think my hubs realizes how many subs I get (I usually only get 2 a month - Ipsy &amp; BB, but I have had months where I've gotten those and my Beauty Army AND Julep) and now I have two ipsy subs and am contemplating Starlooks...hehe
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't pull that card anymore, but I did just potty-train my 3-year-old!  So I can claim that I'm saving $ for not buying diapers anymore! (Which I feel equals out to the cost of Ipsy, Birchbox, Starlooks, and Goodies)  I do also get things for free from Influenster and BzzAgent (and I get a lot of samples from companies), so my hubby sometimes gets confused, what with all the stuff coming in the mail.  Especially because I grab it, shriek, and run away to open it, no matter what it is.


I need a baby



lol

YES...the whole grab, shriek and run routine! I've got that one down pat! I know the sound that the UPS, USPS and FedEx trucks make, so I can hear them outside the house, then a KER-THUNK unto the porch....and this is me flying down the stairs to the front door:


----------



## meaganola (Jun 2, 2013)

I live by myself with just two kitties who *love* incoming boxes because that means new toys for them (they *love* boxes like a one-year-old at Christmas), but I still get grief for how much stuff I get:  My aunt's best friend is my downstairs neighbor, so she comes over to see him at least once a week, and you can see the stacks of boxes on my stairs/landing from the street, so if there is a stack of boxes when she comes over, she comments on them.  There was one day back in February when I had seven packages piled up, and I got to hear about how I must be buying a lot of stuff.  It just so happened that of those packages, I only actually paid for two of them, so I was able to say that, no, this is a swap, that is stuff I'm getting for free so I can do reviews, the one on the bottom was free due to referrals, the one on top is a box of perfume to decant, this one was free due to points, and, yeah, I paid for these last two, but the total was $20.  That was a *great* mail day.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that speech too and how I cant have all the subs, i'm like but why?
> 
> ...


 Hahaha well I think my hubby is understanding because I already told him I am thinking about quitting Glossybox after June. He always sends me pictures when a box comes while I am at work like "Look what is waiting for you". When I told him that I am thinking of quitting Glossybox he helped me look for another one. However when I get my boxes am all "oooh look at this" he just tells me he really does not care.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live by myself with just two kitties who *love* incoming boxes because that means new toys for them (they *love* boxes like a one-year-old at Christmas), but I still get grief for how much stuff I get:  My aunt's best friend is my downstairs neighbor, so she comes over to see him at least once a week, and you can see the stacks of boxes on my stairs/landing from the street, so if there is a stack of boxes when she comes over, she comments on them.  There was one day back in February when I had seven packages piled up, and I got to hear about how I must be buying a lot of stuff.  It just so happened that of those packages, I only actually paid for two of them, so I was able to say that, no, this is a swap, that is stuff I'm getting for free so I can do reviews, the one on the bottom was free due to referrals, the one on top is a box of perfume to decant, this one was free due to points, and, yeah, I paid for these last two, but the total was $20.  That was a *great* mail day.






sounds like your Mailbox was very happy!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live by myself with just two kitties who *love* incoming boxes because that means new toys for them (they *love* boxes like a one-year-old at Christmas), but I still get grief for how much stuff I get:  My aunt's best friend is my downstairs neighbor, so she comes over to see him at least once a week, and you can see the stacks of boxes on my stairs/landing from the street, so if there is a stack of boxes when she comes over, she comments on them.  There was one day back in February when I had seven packages piled up, and I got to hear about how I must be buying a lot of stuff.  It just so happened that of those packages, I only actually paid for two of them, so I was able to say that, no, this is a swap, that is stuff I'm getting for free so I can do reviews, the one on the bottom was free due to referrals, the one on top is a box of perfume to decant, this one was free due to points, and, yeah, I paid for these last two, but the total was $20.  That was a *great* mail day.


Oh that's a GLORIOUSLY happy day right there!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live by myself with just two kitties who *love* incoming boxes because that means new toys for them (they *love* boxes like a one-year-old at Christmas), but I still get grief for how much stuff I get:  My aunt's best friend is my downstairs neighbor, so she comes over to see him at least once a week, and you can see the stacks of boxes on my stairs/landing from the street, so if there is a stack of boxes when she comes over, she comments on them.  There was one day back in February when I had seven packages piled up, and I got to hear about how I must be buying a lot of stuff.  It just so happened that of those packages, I only actually paid for two of them, so I was able to say that, no, this is a swap, that is stuff I'm getting for free so I can do reviews, the one on the bottom was free due to referrals, the one on top is a box of perfume to decant, this one was free due to points, and, yeah, I paid for these last two, but the total was $20.  That was a *great* mail day.


 Wow that was a great mail day!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## shy32 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On Target FB page a couple of days ago someone asked when they would shipping out boxes. Target replied that they will start sending them out starting this week.  We should get them by June 4th. If not received by then you can email them at [email protected]


I wonder how many of us will receive our boxes today.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah I find it surprising that no one has gotten theirs yet!! Maybe they got delayed...hopefully some lovely ladies will be getting them today though!


----------



## skylite (Jun 4, 2013)

> Yeah I find it surprising that no one has gotten theirs yet!! Maybe they got delayed...hopefully some lovely ladies will be getting them today though! Â


 I'm also surprised considering they said they should arrive today at the latest. I hope people recieve them today. It would have been safer for them to stick to their original time frame, and then everyone would be so excited when their boxes came early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## morre22 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Crossing fingers* that we all get ours today!!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 4, 2013)

Just checked my mail, and no box for me today! Hope someone gets it soon so we can see/hear about the unboxing!


----------



## JamieO (Jun 4, 2013)

I really wish they would've sent tracking numbers, especially since it's something we paid for. I don't really care when it's stuff from Influenster, Sircle Samples, BzzAgent, that kind of thing, since there is no payment involved, but since they got money from us, we should at least get tracking! I didn't get mine today either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aricukier (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really wish they would've sent tracking numbers, especially since it's something we paid for. I don't really care when it's stuff from Influenster, Sircle Samples, BzzAgent, that kind of thing, since there is no payment involved, but since they got money from us, we should at least get tracking! I didn't get mine today either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have never heard of Sircle Samples! I just requested an invite.  Does anyone know of a MUT thread that has all of the free sample websites like those? That would be amazing.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 4, 2013)

If you go through the Subs and Sampling programs forum there are all sorts of threads, but here are a few links:

Influenster

Sircle Samples

Popsugar Sample Squad

bzz agent - consumer testing panel (aka lookie what i got to try out!)

L'Oreal Test Panel - Who's Getting What, and How Is It?!


----------



## aricukier (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you go through the Subs and Sampling programs forum there are all sorts of threads, but here are a few links:
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know where they are shipping from? I'm in MN, which is where Target's headquarters are but I dont know if that's where they're doing the shipping.  I couldnt find any info anywhere.  They said they started shipping yesterday so I think the earliest anyone could get theirs is today but probably tomorrow and Thursday we will see them arriving for sure.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *aricukier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks so much!


 No prob! I will say, with Sircle Samples it's kind of hit or miss. After I requested an invite, it took a few months to actually get one, and then when you join, all the samples are sold out most of the time. You really just have to check the site randomly and hope you get lucky. :/


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No prob! I will say, with Sircle Samples it's kind of hit or miss. After I requested an invite, it took a few months to actually get one, and then when you join, all the samples are sold out most of the time. You really just have to check the site randomly and hope you get lucky. :/


 Yeah I signed up a month ago (well requested the invite) and have not heard back.

Anyhow, can't wait to see the first pictures up on the box. it is such a great price, i really hope everything goes smooth with the products and the delivery!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I signed up a month ago (well requested the invite) and have not heard back.
> 
> Anyhow, can't wait to see the first pictures up on the box. it is such a great price, i really hope everything goes smooth with the products and the delivery!


I signed up last october and heard back yesterday for sircle samples. Enjoy your wait.

As for the box, time to dig for spoilers.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't find anything at all, and they're just telling people on Facebook that they're being mailed this week. BAHHH!! I feel like I've been waiting for this box for an eternity.


----------



## MarineBride007 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not the only one overly excited to recieve this box!! I hope it is good!! :-D


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

I think by the posts the last couple of days that they have amended that to 4 to 6 weeks after you sign up.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think by the posts the last couple of days that they have amended that to 4 to 6 weeks after you sign up.


They posted 3 hrs ago and several other times that they are being shipped this week.  I think it might just be different responses from different people responding to the posts. Also I purchased 4/30 (which I think was the first day they were offered) so that means I should have mine by the 11th.  I'm guessing that whatever shipment method they are using will be fairly quick if the people who purchased right away will have their boxes in under a week.  I think Target.com uses UPS to ship orders?


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They posted 3 hrs ago and several other times that they are being shipped this week.  I think it might just be different responses from different people responding to the posts. Also I purchased 4/30 (which I think was the first day they were offered) so that means I should have mine by the 11th.  I'm guessing that whatever shipment method they are using will be fairly quick if the people who purchased right away will have their boxes in under a week.  I think Target.com uses UPS to ship orders?


 I purchased mine that day too. I hope they ship by UPS. Not UPS mail innovations to USPS or DHL to USPS or Paris via China to USA or Camel to Horseback to Tricycle as some of my Ipsy and BB boxes seem to do.


----------



## morre22 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Target Style FB page makes me laugh. Almost every single thing people post one after another is asking when the box will ship. If they just looked at the comment below them they would get the answer lol


----------



## jessilng (Jun 4, 2013)

Youch...look what their corporate guys said...

https://corporate.target.com/discover/article/delivering-beauty-to-guests-doorsteps

"Beauty Box arrives at guestsâ€™ doorstops within 2-4 weeks and is filled with an array of products for hair, nails, skin or body in a stylish, reusable box."

"Now that the initial offer is sold, Target will review user feedback and determine a potential full-program launch."

My confirmation emails says 4-6 weeks, which today marks 6 weeks. Hope they catch up soon!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Luckily my bf is so disinterested/clueless about beauty products and subs he has no clue how many I get. I always say "yay my mystery box came!" So I think he thinks I only have one and that it's called 'mystery box' haha


 HAHAHAHA Hilarious! Sign me up!  heeheheeheeeee still giggling.


----------



## birchhughes (Jun 5, 2013)

> I need a baby  lol YES...the whole grab, shriek and run routine! I've got that one down pat! I know the sound that the UPS, USPS and FedEx trucks make, so I can hear them outside the house, then a KER-THUNK unto the porch....and this is me flying down the stairs to the front door: :undwech:


 My husband is a UPS driver  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He is always telling me how many Sephora boxes are on his truck or if there is a really heavy box lol. He also tells me if he sees any new sub boxes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *PR Rosebud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased mine that day too. I hope they ship by UPS. Not UPS mail innovations to USPS or DHL to USPS or Paris via China to USA or Camel to Horseback to Tricycle as some of my Ipsy and BB boxes seem to do.


I saw them post that its coming USPS and they "couldnt give an exact location" so maybe they are shipping them from a few different locations?


----------



## jessilng (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw them post that its coming USPS and they "couldnt give an exact location" so maybe they are shipping them from a few different locations?


 The boxes I received when they were free boxes came USPS too.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 5, 2013)

Hopefully start getting them soon.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 5, 2013)

No box again today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping to see someone get one soon! It seems like we have been waiting forever now!


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 5, 2013)

Has anyone contacted Target about our boxes?


----------



## missxtinaaa (Jun 5, 2013)

I can't load the page/ :/ darn


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just got the mail, only thing in my mailbox was a bill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is a UPS driver
> 
> ...


That's AWESOME! lol....I have developed a nice relationship with my UPS guy. At first he hated me because we have a 6' gate around our house and you can't really see the doorbell on the front of the gate....once he delivered our 8' fake Christmas Tree that we ordered and it was HEAVY and he's not young. He tried to heft that big ol' thing over the fence, it got stuck and I was trying to rush down the stairs to help him! He was PISSED. Then I baked him some cookies, and we've gotten along ever since! He knows I sleep in, so he doesn't ring the doorbell anymore, just tosses the package on the porch and waves and smiles at me whenever I see him.





Now my USPS and FedEx guys....that's another story....grrrrrrr



lol

aaaaand....no Target box for me here either....boo.


----------



## cinray8 (Jun 5, 2013)

Me Too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Literally there was one solitary bill. I have been waiting forever for this target box.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Ok I really think today is the day!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## shy32 (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok I really think today is the day!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't wait to hear what's in these! Make sure you guys spill the beans IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't wait to hear what's in these! Make sure you guys spill the beans IMMEDIATELY.






 yes please!


----------



## wifeandmom (Jun 6, 2013)

> opcorn: Â yes please!


 *sigh* nothing yet! But that popcorn totally gave this prego chic a craving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 6, 2013)

Mail came....no Target box....::le sigh::


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill day here, like every single one we get. And no target box to make up for it! Womp womp


----------



## missxtinaaa (Jun 6, 2013)

I was going to subscribe but it wouldn't load the page! I hope y'all get them soon! Would love to hear what's in them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wifeandmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* nothing yet! But that popcorn totally gave this prego chic a craving!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Popcorn gives me a craving any day and I am not prego.



 Hope someone is getting their target Box soon and really hope it is going smooth. i would love for this to become a monthly subscription.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 6, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's AWESOME! lol....I have developed a nice relationship with my UPS guy. At first he hated me because we have a 6' gate around our house and you can't really see the doorbell on the front of the gate....once he delivered our 8' fake Christmas Tree that we ordered and it was HEAVY and he's not young. He tried to heft that big ol' thing over the fence, it got stuck and I was trying to rush down the stairs to help him! He was PISSED. Then I baked him some cookies, and we've gotten along ever since! He knows I sleep in, so he doesn't ring the doorbell anymore, just tosses the package on the porch and waves and smiles at me whenever I see him.
> ...


 Haha well on USPS : At our old address we had the sweetest mailman who lived around the corner. He would take our packages home and bring them by in the vening when we got back from work. Never missed anything. The next one would always joke about the heavy boxes I am getting so my mom started to put German Chocolate in them for him. He loved it!. Now our current one: once an empty package and multiple half empty packages from my Mom in Germany. So no more love for them!

FedEx is a soso withus and UPS always works pretty good. Whenever I order something it is always a waiting game to see who ships.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't get why there is such a long wait between when we order and when we get our box. They had the contents laid out already, so what's the hold up?


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone got their box yet?


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 6, 2013)

I totally forgot about this box... and today I went to Target to get something and I stopped dead in my tracks and realized OMG THE BEAUTY BOX?!?!?!?


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 6, 2013)

Boo! No box today either *major pouty face* On the bright side I didn't get any bills and 2 Baublebar orders came, but still not good enough lol


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 6, 2013)

I want my box!!!! hmpf. *stomps feet and throws three year old like tantrum*


----------



## cinray8 (Jun 6, 2013)

I am begining to wonder if the box is going to be worth all the anticipation. Please target #makemeeatmywords!!!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

Is today the day?!?! I'm waiting for my mailman to come.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boo! No box today either *major pouty face*
> 
> On the bright side I didn't get any bills and 2 Baublebar orders came, but still not good enough lol


 I got BaubleBar too! But no TargetBox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 7, 2013)

got a response:

style.social 12:24 PM (1 minute ago)




 








to me




Hi Rusia, the Beauty Boxes are being mailed this week so you can expect yours soon. Thanks!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 7, 2013)

Soonâ„¢


----------



## OiiO (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soonâ„¢


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soonâ„¢





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


  Almost spit my drink on my monitor!


----------



## skylite (Jun 7, 2013)

Anybody have any results today ?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think the first boxes were not shipped until yesterday (from who knows where, via USPS).  All this week their facebook posts were saying that the first boxes 'ARE SHIPPING this week' and then yesterday afternoon their responses changed to 'the first boxes SHIPPED' this week.  Blah... one thing Target better learn real quick if they are going to start a monthly sub is not to tell people that their shipping the boxes when they really mean that in a few days they will start shipping!! 



  lol please delay my false sense of hope that my box is in my mailbox as long as possible!!!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just got back from checking the mail. No target box. **sigh** I did get my something blue influenster box though!


----------



## skylite (Jun 7, 2013)

> I think the first boxes were not shipped until yesterday (from who knows where, via USPS).Â  All this week their facebook posts were saying that the first boxes 'ARE SHIPPING this week' and then yesterday afternoon their responses changed to 'the first boxes SHIPPED' this week.Â  Blah... one thing Target better learn real quick if they are going to start a monthly sub is not to tell people that their shipping the boxes when they really mean that in a few days they will start shipping!!Â  :nono: Â  lol please delay my false sense of hope that my box is in my mailbox as long as possible!!!


 Pretty much. I plan on letting them know this in that survey monkey they sent out. They need to be clear and totally honest about shipping. Lol that's one sure way to make subscription junkies unhappy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 7, 2013)

A couple weeks ago they were saying we should have them by June 4th. Total lies!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soonâ„¢


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A couple weeks ago they were saying we should have them by June 4th. Total lies!


 You shake that finger Scooby! Work it!


----------



## jessilng (Jun 7, 2013)

When walking through the beauty aisles at target has anyone else noticed that they are using the same prints they used on some of the past free beauty bags on makeup bags and kits.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 7, 2013)

No box here either. Ugh. I read the other day that in some Target stores, they're rolling out makeup concierge counters. I like the idea, especially if they help bring better lines to the stores. Articles here: http://m.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2013/05/30/target-tests-makeup-counters-in.html?r=full and here: http://www.collegenews.com/article/target_launches_beauty_concierge_counters


----------



## sldb (Jun 7, 2013)

I noticed that, too!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm, they're a bit behind on shipping, aren't they? o_o

I thought I'd received my box already if they shipped on the 4th.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so terribly annoyed with this. This is something that we all payed for. We should have a clear answer as to when they would be shipped, and they should have given us tracking. This alone is enough to make me not want to order any future boxes they might do. If I hadn't paid for it, I wouldn't care. I know $5 isn't much, but it's the principal of it. I feel like I just sent $5 out into the universe in hopes that someday something fun will just show up  in my mailbox....


----------



## daisyyflower (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm so tired of waiting for this box to come, I want it here already! Blah


----------



## angieb615 (Jun 9, 2013)

i just jumped on to see if anyone had any info about this box! I'm so impatient in regards to waiting for subscription boxes and i want this one NOWWWW!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think Target really understands expectations on subscription boxes.  People are usually cool with waiting this long for a *free* bag, but that isn't the case when there is a charge for things.  Target seems to be handling it like big companies handle rebates and offers for things like free-item-with-proofs-of-purchase:  Send in your stuff (UPC tags, receipt, whatever), and then you can wait up to eight weeks for the goodies to arrive, by which point you have usually given up and/or forgotten about whatever it was.  

But they need to realize that this is the old way of doing things, and if they truly want this to be an ongoing concern, they're going to have to radically change things.  When it comes to subscription boxes, people pay and expect to get their stuff within the same calendar month, or, if they pay towards the end of the month, by mid-month the following month.  I hope this is a learning experience for them and that they change their approach for future boxes, tightening up the turnaround time to avoid the wrath of people used to Birchbox, ipsy, PopSugar, Starlooks, and on and on.  This would be a great promotional tool for them, but only if they get these boxes out to people in a much more timely manner.

(RHI that these shipped out last week via USPS -- not an expediter like UPS M-I -- from the 503 area code.  If this is true, I should probably get mine very, very soon -- like tomorrow -- because that's where I am, and it only takes a few days at the very most for things to get to me when they're sent locally.)

(And this reminds me:  I never did get that Walgreens box I was promised.  Time for a followup email.)


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 9, 2013)

> I don't think Target really understands expectations on subscription boxes. Â People are usually cool with waiting this long for a *free* bag, but that isn't the case when there is a charge for things. Â Target seems to be handling it like big companies handle rebates and offers for things like free-item-with-proofs-of-purchase: Â Send in your stuff (UPC tags, receipt, whatever), and then you can wait up to eight weeks for the goodies to arrive, by which point you have usually given up and/or forgotten about whatever it was. Â  But they need to realize that this is the old way of doing things, and if they truly want this to be an ongoing concern, they're going to have to radically change things. Â When it comes to subscription boxes, people pay and expect to get their stuff within the same calendar month, or, if they pay towards the end of the month, by mid-month the following month. Â I hope this is a learning experience for them and that they change their approach for future boxes, tightening up the turnaround time to avoid the wrath of people used to Birchbox, ipsy, PopSugar, Starlooks, and on and on. Â This would be a great promotional tool for them, but only if they get these boxes out to people in a much more timely manner. (RHI that these shipped out last week via USPS -- not an expediter like UPS M-I -- from the 503 area code. Â If this is true, I should probably get mine very, very soon -- like tomorrow -- because that's where I am, and it only takes a few days at the very most for things to get to me when they're sent locally.) (And this reminds me: Â I never did get that Walgreens box I was promised. Â Time for a followup email.)


 speaking of the Walgreens box I qualified and ordered one close to a year ago back when they first started doing them and I never got it.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *RaquelMichelle7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speaking of the Walgreens box I qualified and ordered one close to a year ago back when they first started doing them and I never got it.


 Walgreens box?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 9, 2013)

The Walgreen's box that I was supposed to get was here, but it was back in April.  You bought a certain amount of beauty stuff, submitted information from your receipt, and then they sent a box of samples six to eight weeks later.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

I totally think the Target box will show up when nobody is paying attention or is thinking about it....QUICK! Everyone! Act nonchalant!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Today is the day, I can feel it lol! I do wish that we would have gotten a tracking number though.


----------



## skylite (Jun 10, 2013)

I just hope they didn't ship via parcel post ... That nonsense is so slow. -.-


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just hope they didn't ship via parcel post ... That nonsense is so slow. -.-


 ugh, I hope they didn't either! If they did we probably wont see it until the middle of June.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 10, 2013)

Just dropping by to see if anyone has gotten the box yet. I forget I even bought it till the thread pops back up and reminds me.


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Fingers crossed, somebody somewhere will receive their target beauty box today!


----------



## morre22 (Jun 10, 2013)

Just checked my mail, no box here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jnm9jem (Jun 10, 2013)

Still no box for me!


----------



## bellerenee (Jun 10, 2013)

You guys, I'm not even getting one and I'm annoyed FOR you all!!! This is outrageous!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 10, 2013)

OMG....multi-box fail......I was supposed to get a Sephora package from UPS, my Birchbox from USPS and the Target Box (I'm assuming USPS and I'm assuming it will show up one day).....NOTHING....my front porch and mail box are EMPTY lol.....


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 10, 2013)

Rawr!!!'


----------



## Xiang (Jun 10, 2013)

Trying to be patient but this 6 weeks on going wait is getting a bit frustrating especially with no communications whatsoever from the other side. At least send us a mass e-mail or something saying they're having shipping delays or whatever. At least I'd know I haven't been forgotten.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 10, 2013)

Hrmph - No box either. Was supposed to get confirmation for Ipsy too - didn't get that. I'm officially giving up.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to say that I think target owes us SOME communication. We paid for this. We should at least have the courtesy of know how much longer until the boxes ship. I ordered mine in May 2, and I know a lot of you ladies ordered yours before that. This is ridiculous. If it was free, I'd be a bit more understanding, but alas, I feel like I was suckered into this box! Do ya hear me target? We would like our boxes now, please.


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have to say that I think target owes us SOME communication. We paid for this. We should at least have the courtesy of know how much longer until the boxes ship. I ordered mine in May 2, and I know a lot of you ladies ordered yours before that. This is ridiculous. If it was free, I'd be a bit more understanding, but alas, I feel like I was suckered into this box! Do ya hear me target? We would like our boxes now, please.


 I agree. I ordered mine May 2nd as well, and I thought they had the boxes/products together before they announced the box? It bugs me that they kept changing their story...four weeks...June 4th...4-6 weeks...shipped out last week...still shipping out THIS week...?!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, I'm not even getting one and I'm annoyed FOR you all!!! This is outrageous!


 HAHAHAH!!! you're so funnny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> heehee


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I wasn't getting *too* annoyed at this delay, but I just looked at the bottom of that survey that they sent out that was ostensibly supposed to be filled out after we received our boxes (I was looking for a freeform field where we could vent about shipping), and:
> 
> ...


----------



## skylite (Jun 11, 2013)

> I agree. I ordered mine May 2nd as well, and I thought they had the boxes/products together before they announced the box? It bugs me that they kept changing their story...four weeks...June 4th...4-6 weeks...shipped out last week...still shipping out THIS week...?!


 ^this. They need to get their story straight. And stop just telling us stuff to make us happy. If they were doing what they said and stopped changing their story everyone would be happy because we'd already have our boxes. Gah.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 11, 2013)

Or even a "be patient, ladies. We hit a snag and the boxes are delayed." Any truth is better than a lie.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 11, 2013)

It was only 20,000 boxes though, with no variations and all the products were known ahead of time.  Kind of lame they couldnt get it figured out in less than 6 weeks lol.  I'm not mad it's not here yet, I just think its kind of weird since Target is not a newbie to packing or shipping.  Granted, they are no Birchbox or Ipsy, but those companies have subscribers in the 6 figures with a bazillion variations and they get them ready in a week or 2. 

I think most box subscription people would think it was reasonable to assume that once a company is posting via social media that boxes have shipped (past tense) that they will see pics/spoilers within 2 days. Personally, I dont think its possible that they really did ship any on Thursday when they started using past tense on their FB page.  It's just kind of faux pas for me.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 11, 2013)

Yup. I'm officially over the this. I paid for something 2 months ago, and I haven't gotten any sort of communication from them since, besides the confirmation email when I ordered. Not even a courtesy email to let us know when they'll be shipped. This is crap! I wouldn't care at all if it was something I didn't pay for, but now I feel like I just donated $5 to Target for no reason.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

Sufficient to say, I feel like this is not going to become a monthly sub....because 1) They'd be off to an AWFUL start..... B) People are complaining hardcore and word will get out....and III) They just don't seem to care to MAKE it one, or else they would have gotten people all excited about a cheap $5 box, sent it out to them quickly and have them love it


----------



## JamieO (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sufficient to say, I feel like this is not going to become a monthly sub....because 1) They'd be off to an AWFUL start..... B) People are complaining hardcore and word will get out....and III) They just don't seem to care to MAKE it one, or else they would have gotten people all excited about a cheap $5 box, sent it out to them quickly and have them love it


 I think you're right. I know that personally this experience is enough to make me stay away from anything they might do in the future. They've got entirely too many people so peeved at this point that I don't think they'd do well with one. I'd expect way more from Target, and they've totally let me down. Even if I do get my box this week, I'm already past the point of being mildly perturbed and moved on to totally over it.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sufficient to say, I feel like this is not going to become a monthly sub....because 1) They'd be off to an AWFUL start..... B) People are complaining hardcore and word will get out....and III) They just don't seem to care to MAKE it one, or else* they would have gotten people all excited about a cheap $5 box, sent it out to them quickly and have them love it*


  This. If they do decide to try this again, they might want to have the boxes ready to go BEFORE they put them up for sale. That way they can just slap an address label on them and ship 'em out! Having to wait 2 months for an uncustomized sample box is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Olga Ok (Jun 11, 2013)

If not for this thread, I would have completely forgotten that I purchased one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (Jun 11, 2013)

> If not for this thread, I would have completely forgotten that I purchased one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 11, 2013)

I didn't get this survey that some of you are talking about...hmm. 

COULD TODAY BE THE DAY?! *waiting impatiently!*


----------



## meaganola (Jun 11, 2013)

> I didn't get this survey that some of you are talking about...hmm.Â  COULD TODAY BE THE DAY?! *waiting impatiently!*


 The survey was linked at the very bottom of your order confirmation email.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The survey was linked at the very bottom of your order confirmation email.


Not for everyone though, mine didn't list a survey....so strange lol


----------



## jams (Jun 11, 2013)

finally got my box! 

not too happy about two foils but It's definitely valued at over $5 so I can't complain!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yay! Gonna run out and check my mail when it comes!


----------



## myungsunkim24 (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG WHAA....whaa...huh....ack!.....eep!....I...I don't know what to do with myself.....A TARGET BOX!
> ...


 OMG my exact thought!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 11, 2013)

How "stylish and reusable" does the box look? I'm holding off on buying a razor til my box comes in. Hubby says my legs are starting to sing like crickets. :/ The Fekkai glossing cream is freaking amazing and makes the entire box worth it for me! Running to check my mail now!! Woooo


----------



## saku (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm actually glad to get the Loreal BB cream in foil cause I've been wanting to try it. That right there saved me $8 already! I already have tried the Gilette razor from bzzagent tho.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 11, 2013)

So glad that's the razor! I got one free from gilette and LOVE that particular blade. I've been a loyal gilette user for ten years now though. I used that puppy on my epic summer ohshitIhavetowearshortsnowwhat?? shave and it blew through the lotion-y stuff. But my legs felt amazing. To me that and the nail strips are worth the $5 regardless of the other stuff. However, I have like 100000000000 little foil packets of the loreal bb cream from ulta. Have yet to use one of them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 11, 2013)

Hoorayyyy!! IT'S REAL!!! It's really real!!!!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So glad that's the razor! I got one free from gilette and LOVE that particular blade. I've been a loyal gilette user for ten years now though. I used that puppy on my epic summer ohshitIhavetowearshortsnowwhat?? shave and it blew through the lotion-y stuff. But my legs felt amazing. To me that and the nail strips are worth the $5 regardless of the other stuff. However, I have like 100000000000 little foil packets of the loreal bb cream from ulta. Have yet to use one of them.
> 
> Buy a little bottle and squeeze them all into it. Voila! Full size product!


----------



## skylite (Jun 11, 2013)

> How "stylish and reusable" does the box look? I'm holding off on buying a razor til my box comes in. Hubby says my legs are starting to sing like crickets. :/ The Fekkai glossing cream is freaking amazing and makes the entire box worth it for me! Running to check my mail now!! Woooo


 Hahahhhahaa. I've been holding off on buyin one too !!! I'm in a wedding this weekend and I am worried ill just have to buy one though. Lol


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Buy a little bottle and squeeze them all into it. Voila! Full size product!


Sounds about right.


----------



## Totem (Jun 11, 2013)

More of those damn n s! lol This sample box should have been a freebie.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 11, 2013)

I forgot I had ordered this! Sent an email to find out when I will get mine


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 11, 2013)

Someone on the Target Style facebook asked when they'll get their box, to which Target replied, "We've mailed the first batch of Beauty Boxes and are mailing another batch shortly. You can expect yours soon."  So they haven't even shipped all of them yet??


----------



## skylite (Jun 11, 2013)

> Someone on the Target Style facebook asked when they'll get their box, to which Target replied, "We've mailed the first batch of Beauty Boxes and are mailing another batch shortly. You can expect yours soon." Â So they haven't even shipped all of them yet??Â


 I feel like they've been saying 'soon' for weeks. I want to know what their definition of soon is... I swear. I'm usually pretty patient. But when you tell me something and get my hopes up, I expect you to follow through. If you're honest and accurate, then there are no problems. If you exaggerate just to make me happy, then I just get cranky. -.-


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got my box!
> 
> ...


----------



## AsptasticAllie (Jun 11, 2013)

So excited that someone finally got the target box! Hoping mine shows up this week


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 11, 2013)

The wait isn't really bothering me.  I guess because I already know what is in the box.  I am looking forward to receiving it and trying those products, though.

But with BB and Ipsy, I get impatient on waiting due to the variation those have.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 11, 2013)

My email said 4-6 weeks.  I'm still within that timeline...I totally understand wanting your stuff but it just seems a little much for people to be yelling so much about it being late when it's not technically late yet.


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 11, 2013)

I ordered on April 30th. Today is technically 6 weeks for me.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered on April 30th. Today is technically 6 weeks for me.


 You're right, it is.  I ordered on the 30th too.  In the immortal words of Emily Littela, "Nevermind."


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep, my 6 week mark is in a day or two...I just think their best bet at getting people excited about this would have been to have the boxes all ready before they took orders, slapped on the address labels, and shipped them out right away. The wait just lessens the fun....


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 11, 2013)

It takes forever for them to ship out the free beauty bags too so I guess I'm not surprised by it.  I'm not excited for it like I am with Ipsy and Lip Factory so I'm good if I receive it within a week or so.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It takes forever for them to ship out the free beauty bags too so I guess I'm not surprised by it.  I'm not excited for it like I am with Ipsy and Lip Factory so I'm good if I receive it within a week or so.


 Yeah, they do...I just think people have different expectations for something they pay for as opposed to something free, you know? I don't think it's a huge deal, just getting impatient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 11, 2013)

I think the biggest problem isn't that it is taking the full 6 weeks but that they have been giving people the runaround when asked about it.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 11, 2013)

I am so glad someone got their box!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 11, 2013)

It's so odd to feel disappointment over a $5 bag. It's still a great value but then this bag from 2012 was free. But then, I guess they didn't need to ship out 20k of this last year either. Oh well, I'm just glad it's out. Yay!


----------



## Val Erler (Jun 12, 2013)

so I've seen some talk about a cute reusable box, I guess these are plans for the future...beginning after this box?


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 12, 2013)

My only complaint is that instead of me feeling "w00t! My bag is here is" I am going to feel "about dang time!".  Also if they start a regular sub service I am going to be wary of signing up to something that I may have been pretty gung ho about if they had done this phase of it the right way.


----------



## JamieO (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the biggest problem isn't that it is taking the full 6 weeks but that they have been giving people the runaround when asked about it.


 YES! This. I wouldn't be so bothered by it taking so long if they had just communicated with us in some way. A courtesy email to all of us saying that they'd ship around X time would have been great, but I shouldn't have to stalk their Facebook page to be updated on something I paid for.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, my 6 week mark is in a day or two...I just think their best bet at getting people excited about this would have been to have the boxes all ready before they took orders, slapped on the address labels, and shipped them out right away. The wait just lessens the fun....


 Yeah, I just get frustrated when it takes this long to ship something.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone on reddit just posted their box.  They got a different pattern of nail strips.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 12, 2013)

I got mine today.  It's worth it for the razor alone.  The last few free bags I go from them were all foil packets so this is a nice change.  I'd most likely buy it again.


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 12, 2013)

The box is plain white, glossybox style but a little less deep.  I love these boxes.  Very handy for all my nail art supplies.


----------



## page5 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yay! Looking forward to receiving mine. Looks like reasonable sizes for the $5 price.


----------



## jessilng (Jun 12, 2013)

> I got mine today. Â It's worth it for the razor alone. Â The last few free bags I go from them were all foil packets so this is a nice change. Â I'd most likely buy it again.


I agree. I will definitely use the razor and hair product so I would definitely sign up for a $5 sub based on that. I had a sample foil of that bb cream and went to target to buy it but walked out with a different product based on packaging and price. It's hard to judge whether I will really like a product like bb cream based on 1 use. I really liked urban decay's naked after 1 use, but when I used it for a whole week, I broke out like a 14year old in a roller skating rink.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine today.  It's worth it for the razor alone.  The last few free bags I go from them were all foil packets so this is a nice change.  I'd most likely buy it again.


 I was thinking about the free Target Bags too. The last one I got was foil packets only and honestly, the leopard bag was hideous but that's my oppinion. I did not order that that but feel for the products it is worth the $5.00. The shipping length is irritating so i want to see if they have a solution for that.


----------



## skylite (Jun 12, 2013)

Yesterday was the six week point from which I ordered... And still no bag. I wish they would do a few things: set honest, realistic expectations. Communicate with us openly. Get organized enough to get these out in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 12, 2013)

For the ladies who HAVE received their box: where did it shop from? I live on a peninsula on the east coast and everything takes forever, but knowing where a package is from helps out a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> TIA


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Jun 13, 2013)

I never got mine, I'm in Chicago suburbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2013)

I think they are still shipping.  A lot of people have not got them yet.  On Target's Facebook they have stated they are shipping out in "batches" with batch 2 just recently being sent.  No word on how many batches yet.



> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got mine, I'm in Chicago suburbs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessilng (Jun 13, 2013)

> I was thinking about the free Target Bags too. The last one I got was foil packets only and honestly, the leopard bag was hideous but that's my oppinion.


 I agree.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 13, 2013)

My box arrived today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if anyone was wondering, they ship from MN. Hope everyone's boxes arrive soon, safe and sound!


----------



## JLR594 (Jun 13, 2013)

My box arrived today.  The nail strips I received are Lust-Rous which is black with a silver and gold glitter which is a few different sizes of glitter.

I also got my BB and Ipsy...a good mail day for me.  This Target box is bigger than the BB box and it is plain white.  I'll find a way to re-use it.  Too bad I'm not very artsy or crafty.  Designing on this box would be very easy.  A blank canvas.  Hehe

The coupon I received to save $3 off a beauty purchase of $15 or more expires on June 22.  The coupon reads "We're creating a monthly program that will let you receive samples of 4-5 products from a few of our favorite brands.  Some brands you'll know, and some you may not have heard of yet.  You will also get a special offer that'll have you looking gorgeous-for less.  Do you like what you received?  Excited for more?  By telling us what you think, you can make our second edition of Beauty Box by Target even better.  To get the survey and a chance to win one of ten Target GiftCards, go to (link).

If this becomes a subscription service, I'm in.  Especially for just $5.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Jun 13, 2013)

I haven't gotten mine yet, but I'm not home, so it could be there...  I don't like the long wait, but for $5, it does seem worth it, if the sizes continue to be good.


----------



## Squidling (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jessilng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I will definitely use the razor and hair product so I would definitely sign up for a $5 sub based on that. I had a sample foil of that bb cream and went to target to buy it but walked out with a different product based on packaging and price. It's hard to judge whether I will really like a product like bb cream based on 1 use. I really liked urban decay's naked after 1 use, but when I used it for a whole week, I broke out like a 14year old in a roller skating rink.


 It's a weird "BB" cream, but I totally dig it. It's come to be one of my favorites and really makes my skin look great. And by the way, "I broke out like a 14year old in a roller skating rink." -AMAZING!


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in Indiana. Have not gotten mine yet. Hopefully before the 22nd so the coupon will be of some use.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 13, 2013)

I have a feeling mine will be here today because it's absolutely *pouring* outside. I've specifically been looking forward to the box itself, so it should get here today so it can be ruined by the rain. (I've also gotten kind of yelled at by a coworker about my nail polish. It's light gray. This coworker maintains my nail polish choices are controlling the weather this week. I'm really going to miss her when she's gone. She's retiring, like, next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## decayeddoll82 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm in Virginia and I got mine today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 13, 2013)

I got mine in Georgia. Really like everything in it! Would definitely sub if that were an option.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 13, 2013)

Come oooooon Texas boxes! lol


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Come oooooon Texas boxes! lol


 Yup. Yup. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## cari12 (Jun 13, 2013)

What method are they using to ship? It'll give me an idea if I should expect my box by the end of this week or sometime next February ;-)


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived today.  The nail strips I received are Lust-Rous which is black with a silver and gold glitter which is a few different sizes of glitter.
> 
> ...


 *At the rate they are shipping, it will be expired by the time everyone gets theirs. Unless they have staggered coupons to match the staggered shipping. *



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a feeling mine will be here today because it's absolutely *pouring* outside. I've specifically been looking forward to the box itself, so it should get here today so it can be ruined by the rain.
> 
> (I've also gotten kind of yelled at by a coworker about my nail polish. It's light gray. This coworker maintains my nail polish choices are controlling the weather this week. I'm really going to miss her when she's gone. She's retiring, like, next month.
> ...


 *She sounds like my kind of people! 



*



> Originally Posted by *decayeddoll82* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Virginia and I got mine today.


 *Also in VA, still no box.*


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 13, 2013)

No box in North Florida yet. Not so patiently waiting.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What method are they using to ship? It'll give me an idea if I should expect my box by the end of this week or sometime next February ;-)


 usps


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Jun 13, 2013)

I got mine today as well. The Sally Hansen Salon Effects was in Sweet Tartan. It's not my fav, but still cool. http://www.target.com/p/sally-hansen-salon-effects-sweet-tart-an/-/A-13933113#prodSlot=large_1_9&amp;term=Sally+Hansen+sale+effect


----------



## skylite (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm super bummed that mine still hasn't come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the first day they were available, even fighting with the super glitchy site. I wish I could forget that I ordered it so I would be happy and surprised when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I'll be happy with the contents. I'm just disappointed in the service.


----------



## morre22 (Jun 13, 2013)

I got mine today in North Carolina! It was a pretty nice box, the Razor smells soooo good!


----------



## nichayes (Jun 13, 2013)

No box here in California yet


----------



## mimosette (Jun 13, 2013)

I got mine in Alabama today.


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 13, 2013)

No box in Illinois


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 14, 2013)

No box in AZ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 14, 2013)

> I'm super bummed that mine still hasn't come.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I ordered the first day they were available, even fighting with the super glitchy site. I wish I could forget that I ordered it so I would be happy and surprised when it arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I'll be happy with the contents. I'm just disappointed in the service.


 Same. I ordered the morning they came out. Super annoying that the coupon will be good for only a week or less by the time I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Same. I ordered the morning they came out. Super annoying that the coupon will be good for only a week or less by the time I get it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This. I have a feeling some people won't even get the box in time to use the coupon! Still no box for me here in NJ. :-(


----------



## JamieO (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same. I ordered the morning they came out. Super annoying that the coupon will be good for only a week or less by the time I get it.


 Me too! And yeah, I hope I get the box in time to use the coupon! Luckily, there's a Target literally right across the street from me, so I may just take off on foot in a mad dash to Target if I have too! Any chance to buy more makeup!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my box today. My nail strips were the argyle print... more of a fall look. i'll use them eventually. I was not super "excited" about what was inside... but if this turns into a regular gig... I'll be in for $5. Their communcations with consumers need some work though; definitely expected more from target along those lines.


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

I just saw on their Facebook page that the coupon has been extended to July 13th. Before they release another box, I hope they recognize how badly executed this trial run was and learn something from it.

  Quote: Target Style Hi Rachel, the stores have been informed about the extension and systems have been updated to take the coupon. You can use it anytime between now and July 13th. Thanks! Like Â· Reply Â· 9 hours ago


----------



## page5 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the coupon extension.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> I just saw on their Facebook page that the coupon has been extended to July 13th. Before they release another box, I hope they recognize how badly executed this trial run was and learn something from it. Â  Â


 Ahem Target....I don't recall seeing an email or receiving any sort of notification regarding an EXTENSION...Ahem ahem! ::shakes finger::


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2013)

> Ahem Target....I don't recall seeing an email or receiving any sort of notification regarding an EXTENSION...Ahem ahem! ::shakes finger::


 When I commented about the survey closing before the boxes even shipped, I got talked down to and told something like "We know it's confusing, but it's extended until July 13th," at which point I informed them that the July date was not mentioned *anywhere* and that the correct word was "infuriating," not "confusing." At *that* point, they finally said they changed the date.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No box in North Florida yet. Not so patiently waiting.


 I noticed you're in Fort Walton - I'm in Shalimar! How exciting to find someone on this forum that is so close to me! 

Edit - And no box for me either :-(


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

> When I commented about the survey closing before the boxes even shipped, I got talked down to and told something like "We know it's confusing, but it's extended until July 13th," at which point I informed them that the July date was not mentioned *anywhere* and that the correct word was "infuriating," not "confusing." At *that* point, they finally said they changed the date.


 Well that's just obnoxious....AND yes, I agree, infuriating! Crazy! lol


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just saw on their Facebook page that the coupon has been extended to July 13th. Before they release another box, I hope they recognize how badly executed this trial run was and learn something from it.
> ...


----------



## Meshybelle (Jun 14, 2013)

I got mine in Philadelphia!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my store will have no idea about the coupon extension. I probably wouldn't use it anyway, but I'd at least want to give it to someone.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2013)

My box showed up today (in Indiana). As others have said, not super exciting contents, but definitely worth it for $5! Nail strips in that pink tartan print.


----------



## Olga Ok (Jun 14, 2013)

> My box showed up today (in Indiana). As others have said, not super exciting contents, but definitely worth it for $5! Nail strips in that pink tartan print.


Still waiting for mine. IMO, this is a great box. I'm ESP. Excited for the Fekkai gloss and Venus razor!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

Today is the day. I can feel it!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

Has anybody gotten nail strips in something other than black sparkly or tartan? Those are the only ones I have seen so far.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting for mine. IMO, this is a great box. I'm ESP. Excited for the Fekkai gloss and Venus razor!


Im in NYC also, still waiting as well. Hope it comes today!


----------



## Ashitude (Jun 14, 2013)

Got my box in MD today.

My Salon Effects are black with silver and color glitter. Not a bad box for 5 bucks!


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 14, 2013)

no Target box for me yet in Ohio... my 6 weeks was up last Wednesday.....


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box showed up today (in Indiana). As others have said, not super exciting contents, but definitely worth it for $5! Nail strips in that pink tartan print.


 I'm in Indiana too. Hope I get mine today.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 14, 2013)

Still nothing for me. :-(


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 14, 2013)

havent checked the mail in a couple days but will later tonight - anyone from central FL area got theirs? or FL in general i guess.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 14, 2013)

My salon effects are giraffe print! Rey go well with my June ipsy bag. Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My salon effects are giraffe print! Rey go well with my June ipsy bag. Lol


 I'm hoping for the giraffe print!  None of them are really my style (I usually go for a more 'classic' look) but it would be fun to try for a weekend.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Jun 14, 2013)

> I'm hoping for the giraffe print! Â None of them are really my style (I usually go for a more 'classic' look) but it would be fun to try for a weekend.


 I am taking my scout troop to six flags tomorrow, and I figured it was a good time to try the giraffe print out. I really love these! So glad I received a fun print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD (Jun 14, 2013)

All boxes are shipping FROM Minnesota in batches so I guess it's not MN that's the problem, it's that whole batch shipping thing.  What exactly is the problem with shipping everything at once?  So many companies do it and I don't get why everything can't go out at once.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in MN and no box for me yet


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 14, 2013)

> > No box in North Florida yet. Not so patiently waiting. :icon_eek:
> 
> 
> I noticed you're in Fort Walton - I'm in Shalimar! How exciting to find someone on this forum that is so close to me!Â  Edit - And no box for me either :-(


 :wave: Hey from up in Crestview (more like Crestucky as we appropriately refer to it)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let's hear it for the NWFL ladies! Wooo! No box for me. If something doesn't show up in my mailbox soon, and I mean anything, I think my head is going to explode. I'm the most impatient person ever! Gah!!!


----------



## jenasaisquoi (Jun 14, 2013)

I just called target customer service today, as I hit 6 weeks on the 11th like many of you other ladies, and I was told that if I don't receive it by June 22 to email [email protected] So I guess those who haven't received theirs yet can expect some time next week? So sick of waiting for this!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone get that shipping email we were promised? I'm going out on a limb and guessing probably not.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 14, 2013)

@tinkerbll695 Awesome! We are close! I think there's someone here in Destin too.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 14, 2013)

> > > No box in North Florida yet. Not so patiently waiting. :icon_eek:
> >
> >
> > I noticed you're in Fort Walton - I'm in Shalimar! How exciting to find someone on this forum that is so close to me!Â  Edit - And no box for me either :-(
> ...


 Hey ladies!


----------



## Rachael B (Jun 14, 2013)

in my box, the nail strips are queen of the jungle...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All boxes are shipping FROM Minnesota in batches so I guess it's not MN that's the problem, it's that whole batch shipping thing.  What exactly is the problem with shipping everything at once?  So many companies do it and I don't get why everything can't go out at once.





> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MN and no box for me yet


 I'm in MN too and still nothing.  It's obvious they aren't shipping them out in the same order they received them because there's no way it would take more than a day to get to me and I literally ordered mine within an hour or two after they opened up.  Ugh so annoyed with this box 



  Even for $5, I dont think I would purchase a subscription from them after this unless they promised truckloads of dark chocolate and shirtless men.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 14, 2013)

I hate waiting! I wish they would just sent out a communication/delay letter and then a shipping notice.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2013)

> I'm in MN too and still nothing.Â  It's obvious they aren't shipping them out in the same order they received them because there's no way it would take more than a day to get to me and I literally ordered mine within an hour or two after they opened up.Â  Ugh so annoyed with this boxÂ  :madd: Â  Even for $5, I dont think I would purchase a subscription from them after this unless they promised truckloads of dark chocolate and shirtless men.


 Agreed. But we get to pick the shirtless men.


----------



## mstlcmn (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in MN too and still nothing.  It's obvious they aren't shipping them out in the same order they received them because there's no way it would take more than a day to get to me and I literally ordered mine within an hour or two after they opened up.  Ugh so annoyed with this box
> 
> ...


 LOL...now that is one I would sign up for!


----------



## newmakemom (Jun 14, 2013)

I was disappointed when I saw it but then I remembered how much razors cost so I guess it's a good deal. The BB Creme of course isn't my shade, like the majority of foil packets so just something else that will go in the trash. I don't use nail strips so I guess I'll give them to my daughter to mess up. 

Actually the more I think about it this was a crapola box. 



  It's hard to beat Birchbox at $10 so at $5 what was I expecting?


----------



## klg534 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box in MD today.
> 
> ...


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Hey ladies!


 Not NW FL but still in Florida. Anyone in SE FL. Miami /ft . Lauderdale area?


----------



## lorizav (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in Miami and have not received my bag


----------



## lissa1307 (Jun 14, 2013)

anyone know if and when they are going to do another, i missed out on this box,but i really want to get in on the next one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 14, 2013)

In NY and haven't gotten it. BOO!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in my box, the nail strips are queen of the jungle...


 I called target and told them to put those in your box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm in N FL and I haven't gotten mine yet. LOL at the shirtless men. I'll take Tom Hardy, please.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 14, 2013)

A big ol' empty disappointing mailbox over here in Texas today......oh....and Hugh Jackman or Gerard Butler please


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 14, 2013)

> > Hey ladies!
> 
> 
> Not NW FL but still in Florida. Anyone in SE FL. Miami /ft . Lauderdale area?


 I just got back from Ft. Lauderdale 2 weeks ago!


----------



## SassyVee (Jun 14, 2013)

I got my box today and I got the same Salon Effects as you. I live in Virginia.



> Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box in MD today.
> 
> My Salon Effects are black with silver and color glitter. Not a bad box for 5 bucks!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 14, 2013)

Nothing in New Orleans yet


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My salon effects are giraffe print! Rey go well with my June ipsy bag. Lol
> ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A big ol' empty disappointing mailbox over here in Texas today......oh....and Hugh Jackman or Gerard Butler please


 Channing Tatum, Magic Mike....


----------



## wurly (Jun 15, 2013)

> A big ol' empty disappointing mailbox over here in Texas today......oh....and Hugh Jackman or Gerard Butler please atches:


 Hugh Jackman please!!! I would pay first class postage for that box! No fedex smartpost for Mr. Jackman.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hugh Jackman please!!! I would pay first class postage for that box! No fedex smartpost for Mr. Jackman.


LOL...heck Hugh Jackman could show up and say: "Ooops, I forgot your box!" and I'd be totally fine with that too!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed. But we get to pick the shirtless men.


Yes, that turns out to be a very important detail!! Since I am still sad I have no box to play with, I will put in my request for a bus full of David Beckam's .....driven by Vin Diesel....followed by a Leonardo DiCaprio parade.

Ok I'm done now. LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 15, 2013)

I already got my box, and it turns out they forgot to include my deluxe sized James Franco. :'(


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 15, 2013)

You Ladies are so funny. No box here in Florida between Gainesville and St. Augustine. And my big ol' Box of Charlie Hunnam also seems to be lost in the mail. Lets hope I get to the mail box before my husband does that day or next thing I know he would be ordering Mila Kunis.


----------



## wurly (Jun 15, 2013)

Henry Cavill, Alexander Skarsgard, or Oded Fehr could show up on my doorstep with all of their oversize overweight luggage COD and it would be OK.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing in New Orleans yet


 WOO HOO A New Orleans Lady. I am living in Metairie (I know, I know, the suburbs suck!) But I'm happy to live here after being in exile for four years following The Federal Floods. Nice to see you on here. 






I got my box yesterday! It had SNAKE SKIN salon effects. ZOMG!! I love them. I have never tried these strip nail doolollies so I'm stoked to give them a shot. (If I can peel my hands away from my Zoya obsession, that is!)

Here is a link to the design. It is called "Queen Cobra" 

http://www.target.com/p/sally-hansen-salon-effects-nail-patterns/-/A-13933061#prodSlot=medium_1_7&amp;term=sally+hansen+salon+effects

I love this box though the little foil BB Cream was rather silly. I do use the brand and color but I have a tube. I'm pretty spolied with Skin 79 and Missha, though. 





Happy to see the boxes are coming in now.

xoxox


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, that turns out to be a very important detail!! Since I am still sad I have no box to play with, I will put in my request for a bus full of David Beckam's .....driven by Vin Diesel....followed by a Leonardo DiCaprio parade.
> ...


 Sadly Ryan Gosling and David Bowie were too busy having a party with Jason Momoa to arrive, either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess next Target Box ????


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Henry Cavill, Alexander Skarsgard, or Oded Fehr could show up on my doorstep with all of their oversize overweight luggage COD and it would be OK.


 OH, THANK YOU BEBE GEEZUS ALEXANDER SKARSGARD will be on my TV this Sunday.






Kinda makes up for the lack of hunks in my box. 

TRUE BLOOD!! hmmmm Zoya has a red polish called Sookie I'm going to need to get purty soon! Would prefer a fuschia named PAM!


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Henry Cavill, Alexander Skarsgard, or Oded Fehr could show up on my doorstep with all of their oversize overweight luggage COD and it would be OK.
> ...


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Henry Cavill, Alexander Skarsgard, or Oded Fehr could show up on my doorstep with all of their oversize overweight luggage COD and it would be OK.


 Henry Cavill - I actually agreed to go see the new Superman movie this weekend just to get a better look at him. ETA: got so flustered @ the thought of him popping out of our package bin that I forgot to mention - nothing here in NJ yet.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Reminds me of an SNL song/skit with Justin Timberlake D**K IN A BOX! lol lol lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll BTW, JT can pop up in my Target box any ole day, too!


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Henry Cavill - I actually agreed to go see the new Superman movie this weekend just to get a better look at him.
> 
> ETA: got so flustered @ the thought of him popping out of our package bin that I forgot to mention - nothing here in NJ yet.


 YESSsssss! BOYS!! still make us crazy. I am even old. LOL LOL LOL

But damn makeup comes a close second.

OK I lied. Boys come at least third... 

hahahaaa


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 15, 2013)

> > :rofl2: I'm sorry but my mind immediately went *there* when I read that. Yes, I'm 12.Â Hahaha
> 
> 
> Reminds me of an SNL song/skit with Justin Timberlake D**K IN A BOX! lol lol lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllll BTW, JT can pop up in my Target box any ole day, too!


 Ohmuhgawd, a J Timberlake and Jensen Ackles club sammich sure would make my package woes fade. That'd be more like package heaven! WHUT!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit: okay seriously though... Every male-oriented forum out there has a hotties thread with nothing but eye candy for the dudes. We need one.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOO HOO A New Orleans Lady. I am living in Metairie (I know, I know, the suburbs suck!) But I'm happy to live here after being in exile for four years following The Federal Floods. Nice to see you on here.
> 
> ...






  Awesome! Nice to see other NOLA ladies! Also, no fair that you got your box, but I didn't get mine!  





I really need to order some Missha BB Cream. I think the perfect cover #13 might actually work for me! I wonder if the ones on ebay are actually authentic.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 15, 2013)

STOP THE PRESSES!!!!!!



I got my box!

I received the Sally Hansen Salon Effects Strips in Lust-rous. SO gorgeous! It's black with silver and gold glitter. I'll be reviewing and posting pics soon, but here's the stock photo of the strips:





Hugh Jackman did NOT deliver my box....well phooey. lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 15, 2013)

Got my elusive Target bix! They really do exist! Got the nail strips in Lust-rous. Would have preferred Tartan. Overall pleased with it for $5! And I live in southern california so hoepfully more people will be getting theirs!


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 15, 2013)

still no box here in Ohio yet... but after seeing the different polish strips, I am now hoping for the giraffe print....


----------



## jenniferrose (Jun 15, 2013)

I just received in southern California as well. 

Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 15, 2013)

Arrived in MN! No men or parades or anything



and to make it worse there was a big spider by the door when I went to go back in the house, so I was trapped outside for awhile throwing rocks at it.  Address it was mailed from is 1 block away from my work....sigh....I literally could've gotten my box faster by foot than by mail LOL.  I got the giraffe nail strips.  I'm fine with the box but if I would've gotten last week I would be more giddy about it.


----------



## naturalactions (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received in southern California as well.
> 
> Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


 I thought the same thing when I got mine in So Cal today too.

On another note, I also got the nail strips in Lust-rious. Having tried many Sally Hanson Nail strips before, I have to say I was a little disappointed. This particular pattern chipped the most and quickest for me out all the ones I have tried. Maybe I got a bad batch before and this one will be better, but I have to say I still love the pattern and got many compliments when I wore it.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jun 15, 2013)

It got delivered in NoCal too!

PS - I took the survey on the card (it's still open), and they have revised the valid dates:

"NO PURCHASE OR PAYMENT NECESSARY TO ENTER OR WIN. Open to legal residents of the 50 United States &amp; D.C., 13 years of age or older. *Promotion begins on June 2nd, 2013 at 12:00:01 a.m. CT and ends on July 13th, 2013 at 11:59:59 p.m. CT. *To enter, complete the survey and entry form in its entirety. Information submitted in connection with this Promotion is subject to Targetâ€™s Privacy Policy. SPONSOR: Target Enterprise, Inc., 1000 Nicollet Mall, Minneapolis, MN 55403. Target Privacy Policy: http://www.target.com/spot/privacy-policy"


----------



## cinray8 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I just received in southern California as well.Â  Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


 I was thinking the same thing!! That was a bit odd


----------



## saku (Jun 15, 2013)

Chicago here -- just got my box today!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 15, 2013)

Chicago 'burbs here...got mine today as well! They sent it to my billing address, not my mailing address, thought that was odd.


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 16, 2013)

HOORAY! many ppl getting the box and cute color strips.

Lolo22, I'll bet that ole mean spider chased off your gorgeous men! 

BlackmagicRose, you can buy Missha from their own site to be certain it is authentic. I have #13 in one style -- the basic style in the kinda red tube, and the next color up in the wrinkle type of cream that is the swirled kind. I got the next color up because it was on sale (like REALLY ON SALE!) and I found it works on me even though I'm ghostly. I am totally spoiled by it. I would wear it every day if I didn't have to think the replacement cream will cost me over 40 bucks. hahahahahaha

And that L'oreal Magic BB Cream is very good, if you ask me. (two cents!)

It just isn't Missha. *le sigh*


----------



## Kristen121 (Jun 16, 2013)

I got mine today. I live in Minnesota.

Has anyone ever tried the Sally Hansen nail strips on their toes? I don't often use polish on my fingernails since it's not really allowed at my job, but I always have my toes painted.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2013)

Once summer really kicks in, I'm switching from my Missha Perfect Color in #21 to Holika Holika Moisture Petit BB Cream.  The Missha is just a little bit too heavy for me when it's really hot, and the HH seems like it's going to be better.  And if it's not, well, at least I gave it a shot.  

And speaking of Korean awesomeness (hey, look at my segue!), no Byung-hun Lee, shirtless or not, and no Target box.  I did get a box for review from a company I'm not sure has ever been mentioned on MUT, but I'm not dealing with that until tomorrow.

(And if you're really interested in Asian cosmetics, Pretty and Cute seems to be a reliable source for authentic stuff.  Their brick and mortar location is about a mile from my house, and IT IS A VERY, VERY DANGEROUS PLACE.  Ahem.  I don't even know what most of the things they sell are for, but I want it *all*.)


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> _Once summer really kicks in, I'm switching from my Missha Perfect Color in #21 to Holika Holika Moisture Petit BB Cream._
> 
> ...


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 16, 2013)

i never got an email for confirmation - should i be worried? my bank statement says i was charged the 5 bucks the bit back though.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Henry Cavill, Alexander Skarsgard, or Oded Fehr could show up on my doorstep with all of their oversize overweight luggage COD and it would be OK.
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received in southern California as well.
> 
> Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


 That's really weird, because mine had my name on it.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received in southern California as well.
> 
> Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


 Ooh - I should check my PO box soon - thanks for the update!!


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 17, 2013)

Finally received my box in va saturday!


----------



## tanya0949 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still waiting in central NY...


----------



## OiiO (Jun 17, 2013)

Still waiting in MI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Starlet (Jun 17, 2013)

Got my box in OK on Saturday. Not too excited about the snake print nail strips, but otherwise fine with spending the $5 on it.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got mine in Indiana. Have not opened it yet.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Trixieboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh - I should check my PO box soon - thanks for the update!!


 Mine says my name or current resident too. Strange.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still nothing for me. Starting to get annoyed!


----------



## skylite (Jun 17, 2013)

Orders mine the first day it was available (April 29?) and it arrived on Saturday. I am pleased with the contented. Very dissatisfied with the service. I left very detailed comments on the survey.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 17, 2013)

Still no box here in NY.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 17, 2013)

My box came today in Idaho.


----------



## jackielyn1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still waiting in IL.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received in southern California as well.
> 
> Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


Mine had the same thing. I thought "No!! Not "or current resident"!!! I PAID FOR THIS!!" If it was some lame sale ad, then yes current resident. I though it to be pretty odd.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 17, 2013)

still... waiting.. in ... NYC..... ah......


----------



## BagLady (Jun 17, 2013)

Good news. Just got my box in Jersey!


----------



## wurly (Jun 17, 2013)

Got mine on Sat. Suburb Chicago.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Good news. Just got my box in Jersey!


 There is hope after all...! haha did you get it after the time when your mail usually arrives?


----------



## Brainwall (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jenniferrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received in southern California as well.
> 
> Did anyone else noticed the the box was address to "X or Current Resident." I think it is odd to be addressed to current resident considering it was actually paid for by a specific person.


 Oh no...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I moved at the beginning of June just a few miles away. I've had my mail forwarded, but if it says that I might not get it at my new address... I'd be really sad. I ordered on April 30th and thought that I would have it at least by the end of May. Usually when companies estimate shipping they err on the safe side and say way longer than  it will take.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Has anyone else not gotten theirs yet? Or should I start stalking the porch of my old apartment? I'm in New York.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 17, 2013)

Still no box here in North Florida. Boo!


----------



## sldb (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got my box in St Louis!


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 17, 2013)

Well apparently my box showed up. At my billing address 200 miles away.


----------



## shy32 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well apparently my box showed up. At my billing address 200 miles away.






That's messed up!


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 17, 2013)

Got mine in Jersey too. Was addressed to me or Current Eesident. Target needs to understand that if people pay for box, it should be forwarded, not delivered to current resident. I got the black and glitter nail thingies. I'm on vacation in July and will try them out then. Never used them before, so that will be fun. The acne packets will go to my husband. The razor look really nice and the BB cream shiuld be the right shade, so I'll try that out, too. Don't know if everyone got that shade but if not, at least one of my boxes got my skin shade right.


----------



## Meahlea (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I called my mother and she went "you got a package. why are you sending stuff here?"


----------



## shy32 (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got mine in Jersey too. Was addressed to me or Current Eesident. Target needs to understand that if people pay for box, it should be forwarded, not delivered to current resident.
> 
> I got the black and glitter nail thingies. I'm on vacation in July and will try them out then. Never used them before, so that will be fun. The acne packets will go to my husband. The razor look really nice and the BB cream shiuld be the right shade, so I'll try that out, too. Don't know if everyone got that shade but if not, at least one of my boxes got my skin shade right.


What shade *did* everyone get? I got two samples of "light".


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well apparently my box showed up. At my billing address 200 miles away.


 Same thing happened to me, it went to my billing address.  I know I put in a different shipping address too!


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 17, 2013)

> Well apparently my box showed up. At my billing address 200 miles away.


 My box went to my billing address too. Lucky it was my condo that's vacant &amp; for sale and only a mile away. I still go get the mail every night on my way home from work, but still. I distinctly gave them the address I live at now to deliver it to.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 17, 2013)

I got the BB in light as well. Although, I still find it too dark...and I'm light/medium.

ETA: I just checked my box and it also says 'Or current resident'...that's straight up bogus.


----------



## kd1234 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just got mine here in North Jersey.





I got the Lust-rous Sally Hansen strips!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well apparently my box showed up. At my billing address 200 miles away.





> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 17, 2013)

Anyone know how to get in touch with Target on these? I knew I was moving June 1st, so I had it sent to my mom's. BUT it sounds like they're shipping to billing addresses.. which means it probably went to my old apartment addressed to 'current resident.'


----------



## newyorklunch (Jun 17, 2013)

Got my box in MD today... I totally forgot about it, and I was really confused when I saw a box on my porch!

I got the BB cream in "light" and the nail strips in "Sweet Tart-an".


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 17, 2013)

> Anyone know how to get in touch with Target on these? I knew I was moving June 1st, so I had it sent to my mom's. BUT it sounds like they're shipping to billing addresses.. which means it probably went to my old apartment addressed to 'current resident.'


 Answered my own question. It's [email protected] if anyone needs it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 17, 2013)

> I would totally email them and ask them to resend a box to your shipping address. Â (Well, maybe not you Pollysmom because you did get it - *whew!* but to anyone who can't get to it easily) Â Did they email a confirmation of your shipping/billing info?


 I don't remember the address being part of the confirmation, but I was really confused to find it in my condo mailbox. I thought maybe I messed up the addresses, but I've been living with my boyfriend here since last August. I've been using his address almost exclusively since at least the first of the year. And after I read the other posts I figured it was Target just shipping them where ever they wanted to!! Not cool, Target, not cool!!!


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes-- I'm looking at my confirmation email and it clearly says different shipping and billing info.  However they sent it to my billing address, in a completely different state!  Ugh..


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey, mine finally arrived today as well!  Lust-rous nail strips, light bb cream.  I'm kind of freaked out by the fact that the razor makes a big deal out of the fact that it is scented.  I do like the fact that the shower hanger is a suction cup rather than a permanent sticker.  I always *think* I've put the holder in the right place and then start knocking it off the way *every single night* about three months down the road.  I still don't think there's any way I would subscribe if future boxes are as badly handled as this one.

(This box was completely overshadowed by another box I received today for a pre-launch review.  I'm actually glad that this other box arrived at the same time to distract me from being annoyed at the whole Target program.  The other box is like they reached into my brain and scooped out ideas for a box of treats.)


----------



## cskeiser (Jun 17, 2013)

finally received my box today in Ohio! So exicited to receive the giraffe print nail strips!!  Even with the 6 week wait, this box

was a great value.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, mine finally arrived today as well!  Lust-rous nail strips, light bb cream.  I'm kind of freaked out by the fact that the razor makes a big deal out of the fact that it is scented.  *I do like the fact that the shower hanger is a suction cup rather than a permanent sticker.*  I always *think* I've put the holder in the right place and then start knocking it off the way *every single night* about three months down the road.  I still don't think there's any way I would subscribe if future boxes are as badly handled as this one.
> 
> (This box was completely overshadowed by another box I received today for a pre-launch review.  I'm actually glad that this other box arrived at the same time to distract me from being annoyed at the whole Target program.  The other box is like they reached into my brain and scooped out ideas for a box of treats.)


 Oh yeah? I didn't realize that...that's neat!


----------



## MissTrix (Jun 17, 2013)

I just posted the following on their Facebook page:
 

Quote: In regards to the Beauty Box:   1. If I pay for something I expect it to be addressed to ME and only ME, not "or current resident".   2. When I am asked to provide a shipping address, I think it is reasonable to expect my order to actually be shipped to that address. My box was shipped to my billing address, as were the boxes of many others.

They have screwed this experiment up in so many ways it is almost laughable. They have a lot of work to do before attempting this again.


----------



## wurly (Jun 17, 2013)

> Hey, mine finally arrived today as well! Â Lust-rous nail strips, light bb cream. Â I'm kind of freaked out by the fact that the razor makes a big deal out of the fact that it is scented. Â I do like the fact that the shower hanger is a suction cup rather than a permanent sticker. Â I always *think* I've put the holder in the right place and then start knocking it off the way *every single night* about three months down the road. Â I still don't think there's any way I would subscribe if future boxes are as badly handled as this one. (This box was completely overshadowed by another box I received today for a pre-launch review. Â I'm actually glad that this other box arrived at the same time to distract me from being annoyed at the whole Target program. Â The other box is like they reached into my brain and scooped out ideas for a box of treats.)


 When can you talk about this new box? So excited to hear about it!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When can you talk about this new box? So excited to hear about it!


 We're already talking about it in the new subs thread over here!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jun 18, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the BB in light as well. Although, I still find it too dark...and I'm light/medium.

ETA: I just checked my box and it also says 'Or current resident'...that's straight up bogus.


Same. I purchased the FS of this product a few months back in the "light" shade.. I tried it and was like holy jesus, this is NOT light... but now that summer's rolled around and I have a little tan it's perfect!


----------



## irene- (Jun 18, 2013)

Still waiting for mine in AZ...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 18, 2013)

Still waiting for my box in Washington. My Ipsy bag three months ago never made it to me. Wondering if my Target Box says "Or current resident" on it the same person will help themselves to that. I am really irritated with Target over this. It isn't something we signed up for with no cost, we freaking paid for these boxes! What the heck are they thinking???


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 18, 2013)

still waiting for this in FL as well as my ipsy bag....  grrr sad mail day at my house  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 18, 2013)

Got mine yesterday and I'm in Utah.. I'm happy with the razor and glossing cream! Mine was also addressed to myself or current resident :-S


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally got mine in OH. I tried out the BB cream today...meh, not impressed. I love the razor and I'm sure I'll use the SH nail strips eventually. I can't for the life of me figure out where I put the Fekkai...that was what I was most excited to try, lol. 

It was a good mail day for me yesterday, although I was seriously irritated by my mail lady. I had several boxes including one that belonged to someone in the next neighborhood over. Jeez...I can see getting it messed up for a few houses down or something, but that was really off. They're lucky I'm honest...could've been some fun stuff in that box.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What shade *did* everyone get? I got two samples of "light".


 I got one sample of light which of course is too light for me. They should have sent a couple of different colors out.


----------



## skylite (Jun 18, 2013)

I received one sample of light.


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Jun 18, 2013)

Got mine today in NY...finally! Not gonna use the BB cream (first of all, it's light, and second of all, I own it in my proper shade and hate it), but I'm excited about everything else, especially the nail strips which I got in Lust-Rous!


----------



## Xiang (Jun 18, 2013)

Got my box over the weekend but for some reason it was sent to my billing address instead of my mailing address. Weird. I do love the razor though!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally got my target box


----------



## lucyla8 (Jun 18, 2013)

No box still in Central Florida  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 18, 2013)

Still none for me up in NW FL. Tomorrow will mark 7 weeks since ordered. I can say with certainty that I won't subscribe to a Target beauty box in the future. Too many people have had too many problems that Target has refused to fix: no communication, changing shipping time frames, not emailing when packages shipped, shipping to incorrect addresses, and the kicker... addressing the boxes to "...or current resident." We've paid money for these and there's NO reason they should address them to the actual recipient or current resident. Totally unacceptable!


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting in MI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I got mine in MI on Saturday! I'm in the Detroit area, if that helps!


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Jun 18, 2013)

I got mine today in So. Cal. For $5.00, I would order it again. I have always wanted to try the Sally Hanson strips but never want to put out the money to "try" them. The razor has a nice scent and I am excited to try the Glossing Cream. Foil packets are meh...never enough to really get a good feel for a product.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 18, 2013)

Here in So. Cal - no box yet. Not sure if it was sent to PO box (mailing address) or billing address. : I won't know if it was shipped to billing address until Friday. erg. 

I haven't received my ipsy bag either. double erg.


----------



## irene- (Jun 18, 2013)

Got mah stuff finally (in southern Az):


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 19, 2013)

The razor is amazing, but at $5+a cartridge, it should be. I may have to sacrifice a sub to keep myself in razor blades


----------



## Jeaniney (Jun 19, 2013)

Mine was delivered to my billing address in another state, and since it was addressed to "current resident" it has been opened and used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're really giving me the run-around when I ask them for either a refund or a new box.  I'm usually very patient with understanding mistakes, but this is just... wow.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 19, 2013)

> Mine was delivered to my billing address in another state, and since it was addressed to "current resident" it has been opened and used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â They're really giving me the run-around when I ask them for either a refund or a new box. Â I'm usually very patient with understanding mistakes, but this is just... wow.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Jun 19, 2013)

FINALLY got my box today in NW Florida!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 19, 2013)

> FINALLY got my box today in NW Florida!


 You give me hope for SE Florida


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Gals,   I FINNALLY got my box! (in NYC)   Thanks &lt;3


----------



## jesemiaud (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was delivered to my billing address in another state, and since it was addressed to "current resident" it has been opened and used.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They're really giving me the run-around when I ask them for either a refund or a new box.  I'm usually very patient with understanding mistakes, but this is just... wow.


 That's ridiculous!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jun 19, 2013)

Still waiting in AL


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 19, 2013)

Still waiting too. Sigh


----------



## tameloy (Jun 19, 2013)

Finally got mine in N FL. I got the plaid nail stickers. Blah. Was hoping for a different style.


----------



## wurly (Jun 19, 2013)

I filled out the survey and in the last few boxes where you can provide general feedback, i described the 2 problems: packages sent to billing address, not mailing address; and products addressed to person who ordered "or current resident". If you haven't done the survey yet, please include these in your comments. If they see enough of these, hopefully they will do something about it. The address is www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox


----------



## NotTheMama (Jun 19, 2013)

I just took the survey and gave them a polite lecture about the difference between shipping &amp; billing addresses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just took the survey and gave them a polite lecture about the difference between shipping &amp; billing addresses.


 Where is the survey? It wasn't in my email that they sent but I would like to fill one out.


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 19, 2013)

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/beautybox


----------



## RuCa Hj Lee (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just took the survey and gave them a polite lecture about the difference between shipping &amp; billing addresses.






 lololoolol


----------



## wurly (Jun 19, 2013)

> Where is the survey? It wasn't in my email that they sent but I would like to fill one out.


 It's on the Target coupon card.


----------



## lucyla8 (Jun 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got mine in N FL. I got the plaid nail stickers. Blah. Was hoping for a different style.


 Finally got my box in central FL... I got the plaid nail stickers as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 19, 2013)

I got my box! I'm excited to try the LaRoche and it seems like a big packet. The razor looks awesome. I use the Shick Intuition but this one looks like a possible contender to replace it. I got the plaid nail strips which I don't know if I'll use. The Fredrick Fekkai gloss is awesome. I used it tonight and so far so good!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Jun 19, 2013)

Got my box today, in WA. Razor is nice, the cream looks nice, but I won't be purchasing again. I spent 5.00 on this box, contents are pretty meh and most of all Target didnt give a flying frack whether it reached me or not. Shame on you Target, I expected more than the "or current resident" I got. It would be bad enough if it were a free sample I ordered, but unacceptable on something that I paid for.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got mine in N FL. I got the plaid nail stickers. Blah. Was hoping for a different style.


 I got my box today as well. I also got the plaid nail strips and the color printing on the was really bad like the printer they used was running out of ink.  I'm so unhappy about this box...


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 20, 2013)

My dad messaged me to say I received a package today, which can be nothing but the Target box, so they shipped it to my billing address as well. I'll have it in my greedy little hands tomorrow. I'm pretty sure I'm out as far as future Target boxes go. Too many kinks need to be ironed out first, but I'm lad I don't have to keep whining over where my box is.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 20, 2013)

All I can think is, all of their other free beauty bags were addressed to 'or current resident'. Someone obviously made an oversight and didn't change the labels for this new box. Probably a major *facepalm* moment!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 20, 2013)

I seriously LOVE the Fekkai gloss cream! My hair is so soft and shiny this morning.


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 20, 2013)

> I seriously LOVE the Fekkai gloss cream! My hair is so soft and shiny this morning. Me too! That sample is going to last a long time too. You really don't need too much! Â


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 20, 2013)

> I seriously LOVE the Fekkai gloss cream! My hair is so soft and shiny this morning. Â


I first heard about it over a year ago when it was in a sub box that I wasn't apart of, everyone loved it. I was thrilled to get it and like it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 20, 2013)

I looked at the Ulta site and the 4oz glossing cream is $25!! Is that the size in our boxes??


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 20, 2013)

Still waiting on my box. Luckily, my billing and shipping are the same and the "current resident" issue isn't an issue for me since I live with my mom.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Jun 20, 2013)

> I looked at the Ulta site and the 4oz glossing cream is $25!! Is that the size in our boxes??


 We get the 2oz sample size. Walgreens is selling the 2oz for $9...so still a great value.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 20, 2013)

> > I looked at the Ulta site and the 4oz glossing cream is $25!! Is that the size in our boxes??
> 
> 
> We get the 2oz sample size. Walgreens is selling the 2oz for $9...so still a great value.


 I totally agree. Love the entire Fekkai line. Thanks for checking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 20, 2013)

I might have to try out the rest of the line! I think the Target box is definitely worth $5. No doubt.


----------



## MaiteS (Jun 20, 2013)

im in central FL - hoping my box comes today! i didn't get mine yesterday :[


----------



## nikkimouse (Jun 20, 2013)

I received a sample frm target today of essie apricot oil and oddly enough it was addressed to just me while my paid for box was addressed to or current resident. Oh target you are killing me here.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have used the Glossing cream for a few years and I have found the product almost seems to go bad before I can finish a full size bottle.  I like the smaller bottles better because like they said a little goes a long way.


----------



## Rachael B (Jun 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I called target and told them to put those in your box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL... shoulda told them to put in the black with glitter!!


----------



## BisousDarling (Jun 21, 2013)

I got my box yesterday! I liked the packaging of it quite a bit, but the coupon expires tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jun 21, 2013)

> I got my box yesterday! I liked the packaging of it quite a bit, but the coupon expires tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is one of the things that pisses me off about their communication: They have stated on Facebook that the stores have been alerted to accept them until something like July 12th, but that's the only place they seem to have stated this. If you don't know to dig through Facebook, you would have no idea that they extended the coupons. They have a history of sending out coupons with expiration dates close to the date the packages go out, and now I wonder if those other coupons I tossed due to expiration dates might have also been extended unbeknownst to the general public.


----------



## jessilng (Jun 21, 2013)

I put the giraffe print on my ring finger as an accent and painted the rest of my fingernails orange. Now that its coming off I think I might have to do it again. My 2 year old son loves it!


----------



## RaquelMichelle7 (Jun 21, 2013)

Got my box the other day and used the razor almost immediately and have used the glossing creme on dry hair to tame frizz (I live in South Florida and it's ridiculously humid out). I'm probably going to give my giraffe printed nail strips to a friend obsessed with giraffes because I can't use them at my job because of the unprofessional print. I'm happy with my box but I just realized today that I never got my coupon. I need to email them about this ASAP.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box yesterday! I liked the packaging of it quite a bit, but the coupon expires tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I want to say that I heard they were extending the date.....to the 30th??? I will see if I can verify this


----------



## cari12 (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm so bummed. I didn't get my box yet and I leave tonight to go out of town for 3 weeks. I was really looking forward to using that coupon but even if they extended it to the 30th that's 2 weeks before I even come home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Plus I was hoping to have the razor to take with me, I've been holding off buying a new one waiting on this box.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey all - I got my box that was sent over to my billing address - not my shipping address. It was mailed to "My Name or 'Current Resident'" - which is a bit irritating. I received the Sally Hansen in Lust-Rous - the exact one I've been wanting!! I'm super excited to post this on my own blog to get the word out. I'm also giving my opinion on the survey monkey thing - I hope Target makes this a reoccurring box.


----------



## Beautyeditor (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes I agree I hate marketing ploys.


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 24, 2013)

Finally got my box and I love the razor and the glossing cream!  I go the nail strips in Queen Cobra which isn't my style but it was definitely worth $5.  I also hope they make it a reoccurring box.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

I emailed Target on the 14th just to confirm the address they sent it to...because I had it sent to my mom's house since we were moving. And if they sent it to the billing address...it would go to my old address to 'current resident.' They actually responded right away and said "Hi Allison, we are looking into this and will have more information for you soon. Thanks for sending the full confirmation email â€“ that will help us troubleshoot."

But then I emailed again last Wednesday to follow up &amp; haven't heard back yet.. I'm assuming they probably did send it to the wrong address, or they would have just responded right away. 

Did anyone else contact them about boxes going to their billing address? Just wondering if I'll have any luck getting a new box sent or a refund or something. Normally not super concerned with 5 dollars, but I'm a little irked about the execution of this whole thing.


----------



## jackielyn1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I emailed style.target.com yesterday. So far my box is not at my shipping address or my billing address. I sent them my confirmation number. I don't care which address they send it to I just want my box. They have not responded.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Jun 24, 2013)

Got a response. They're sending me a replacement box to my shipping address.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got a response. They're sending me a replacement box to my shipping address.


 YAY!!!  



 I'm so glad to hear someone has gotten a good resolution from this debacle!  

(especially because I want to order this box if they do it again, and I have billing/shipping addresses that are hundreds of miles apart.  It would still go to a family member, but... if I pay for it, I WANT IT!)


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Hey all - I got my box that was sent over to my billing address - not my shipping address. It was mailed to "My Name or 'Current Resident'" - which is a bit irritating. I received the Sally Hansen in Lust-Rous - the exact one I've been wanting!! I'm super excited to post this on my own blog to get the word out. I'm also giving my opinion on the survey monkey thing - I hope Target makes this a reoccurring box.Â


 The "My name or Current Resident" thing bothered me a bit too. It reminded me of the free samples I get in the mail from time to time. I wonder why they thought it was necessary to add "or current resident."


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

My Sally Hansen Lust-rous strips! -









I was a little disappointed that they weren't as sparkly as the design showed on the front of the box, but I still like them


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 25, 2013)

> My Sally Hansen Lust-rous strips! -
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little disappointed that they weren't as sparkly as the design showed on the front of the box, but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooooooooo!!! The first pic looks like a "galaxy" nail design. I love them! Your nails are supercalifragilisticxpaladocious, too... I'm jelly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sally Hansen Lust-rous strips! -
> 
> ...


I like that design much better than the cobra print I got.  I agree you have beautiful nails, mine always break or split.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sally Hansen Lust-rous strips! -
> 
> I was a little disappointed that they weren't as sparkly as the design showed on the front of the box, but I still like them


 Those are gorgeous!  And you have such pretty hands!  They are definitely more subtle, but maybe they're more sparkly in the sunlight?


----------



## OiiO (Jun 25, 2013)

Oopsss... wrong thread lol


----------



## Roxane68 (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I filled out the survey and in the last few boxes where you can provide general feedback, i described the 2 problems: packages sent to billing address, not mailing address; and products addressed to person who ordered "or current resident". If you haven't done the survey yet, please include these in your comments. If they see enough of these, hopefully they will do something about it. The address is www.surveymonkey.com/s/BeautyBox


Thanks for the link! I filled out the survey.


----------



## Trixieboo (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is one of the things that pisses me off about their communication: They have stated on Facebook that the stores have been alerted to accept them until something like July 12th, but that's the only place they seem to have stated this. If you don't know to dig through Facebook, you would have no idea that they extended the coupons. They have a history of sending out coupons with expiration dates close to the date the packages go out, and now I wonder if those other coupons I tossed due to expiration dates might have also been extended unbeknownst to the general public.


 I agree. I got a little hassle when attempting to use my coupon today. It went from checker to floor manager to manager in the booth - and it was then she accepted the coupon. I was polite because I KNEW I was going to have issues. Be weary when using your coupon - and bring your patience.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooooooooo!!! The first pic looks like a "galaxy" nail design. I love them! Your nails are supercalifragilisticxpaladocious, too... I'm jelly!


 Thank you! Haha, you're right, it does look a like a galaxy design lol!



> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like that design much better than the cobra print I got.  I agree you have beautiful nails, mine always break or split.


 Oooooo, have you tried the cobra print yet? I'm curious to see it on someone, and thank you very much!



> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are gorgeous!  And you have such pretty hands!  They are definitely more subtle, but maybe they're more sparkly in the sunlight?


 Haha...you are the first person ever to compliment my hands! LOL, they're so...manly lol They do sparkle a BIT more in the sunlight, but I was SO tempted to add more glittah!


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Jun 26, 2013)

I got mine in the mail about a week ago (finally)! Love everything in it, and since the Venus with Olay razors are my favorite it never hurts to have another on hand.


----------



## Sunflowercake (Jun 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Sally Hansen Lust-rous strips! -
> 
> ...


 Quite cute!


----------



## bonita22 (Jun 27, 2013)

Groupon mobile has $10 target gift cards for $5 today.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 27, 2013)

Finally got my box from my dad and overall, impressed! The box itself is nice and sturdy, but nothing you couldn't find at a craft store for $0.75. I LOVE all things Fekkai so that's a win. My nail strips are the tartan design, and I'm in love with tartan and tattersall prints (woot!!), and the razor smells divine but it sure does look all weird and spongy. Haven't tried the foil packets yet and honestly, can't even remember what they are. Was anyone else's nail strip package and razor package cut/damaged??? Both of mine were, almost like to prevent a store return...?


----------



## mindcaviar (Jun 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Haha, you're right, it does look a like a galaxy design lol!


 It does and I love the look! So pretty.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Jun 28, 2013)

I ordered 2 of the free beauty bags, and never received them! I wondered why but knowing they address to /Or current resident explains it 



 A lot of the time they mix up mail, but it's a small town and people are kind enough to put it back in the mailbox. However, if it reads to /or current resident who wouldn't keep it? Well, I'm glad I didn't order the Target Box, because that would have been another disappointment. I hope they get their act together, though! I would love to subscribe if they could get their shipping right.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 30, 2013)

I tried the L'Oreal bb cream in light tonight. I would up looking like an Oompa Loompa and had a mad case of itchy skin. No.thank.you.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jun 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I tried the L'Oreal bb cream in light tonight. I would up looking like an Oompa Loompa and had a mad case of itchy skin. No.thank.you.


Oh no! lol...I didn't try it since I wear their Fair shade as my day to day BB cream. I wonder why it caused your skin to react? So the Light shade has a little bit of an orange tone, does it?


----------



## page5 (Jun 30, 2013)

I liked the loreal bb cream sample. I also received light and it gave me a very natural look, I was pleasantly surprised. I'm fair skinned, cool toned. I find with most bb creams that one application looks good but if I apply a second time for more coverage I get an orange cast. As always, everyone's skin is different so results will vary.


----------



## jbrookeb (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmm. Maybe I used too heavy a hand to apply it. It was my first time trying any kind of bb cream so I was unsure how the coverage would be. But whoo boy, my face itched all night at work like I'd shoved my head into a basket of kittens and puppies!! By 7am, I looked like The Creature from Beyond.


----------



## jessilng (Jul 1, 2013)

> Hmm. Maybe I used too heavy a hand to apply it. It was my first time trying any kind of bb cream so I was unsure how the coverage would be. But whoo boy, my face itched all night at work like I'd shoved my head into a basket of kittens and puppies!! By 7am, I looked like The Creature from Beyond.


 The urban decay "naked" did that to me, but only after using it for 3 or 4 days. That's why I don't really trust a one use packet for a bb cream.


----------



## Jac13 (Jul 1, 2013)

I am too late there site said it ended on the 29th


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just had to post about this, I was upset because I thought I had missed out on this box since I could not order it from my location. When I got to my mom's house I had a Target box waiting for me! My baby brother had ordered one for me as a surprise.  I just wanted to say I have the sweetest brother.


----------



## wurly (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just had to post about this, I was upset because I thought I had missed out on this box since I could not order it from my location. When I got to my mom's house I had a Target box waiting for me! My baby brother had ordered one for me as a surprise.  I just wanted to say I have the sweetest brother.


 you do! lucky you!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

wooo I finally was home and got mine from my parents house, stoked about the razor, already have and love the fekkai, and the strips are "lust-rous" which is okay, but i would like preferred a pattern over a glitter, the pattern looks just like DL Cleopatra in New York, which I have.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *wurly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mom2aqt (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm. Maybe I used too heavy a hand to apply it. It was my first time trying any kind of bb cream so I was unsure how the coverage would be. But whoo boy, my face itched all night at work like I'd shoved my head into a basket of kittens and puppies!! By 7am, I looked like The Creature from Beyond.


 This sample did the exact same thing for me! I actually thought that maybe I had received a bad sample. We must have gotten the same batch! : )


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 27, 2013)

Any word on another box?? I don't have Facebook so if they posted this info there, I'm out of luck! Just wondering!


----------



## leslieee (Jul 28, 2013)

Subscribing for updates on new boxes


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Aug 5, 2013)

I wish they'd do another box. I thought the value of the box was well worth my $5.


----------



## skylite (Aug 6, 2013)

> I wish they'd do another box. I thought the value of the box was well worth my $5.


 I hope they do too, but I also hope they take some time to iron out the major flaws with the execution they had with this one


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 7, 2013)

For $5, I would try this out. I missed the deadline for the last box.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmm...So apparently Target has bought Dermstore. I wonder if they are holding off on the boxes to better align them with their new acquisitions? Here's an article: http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-07/target-buys-a-weirdly-successful-online-cosmetics-empire#r=rss


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Aug 9, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm...So apparently Target has bought Dermstore. I wonder if they are holding off on the boxes to better align them with their new acquisitions?
> 
> Here's an article: http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-07/target-buys-a-weirdly-successful-online-cosmetics-empire#r=rss


 Now that is interesting.


----------



## wurly (Aug 9, 2013)

> Hmm...So apparently Target has bought Dermstore. I wonder if they are holding off on the boxes to better align them with their new acquisitions? Here's an article: http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-07/target-buys-a-weirdly-successful-online-cosmetics-empire#r=rss


 This must be why beautyfix is gone. Interesting.


----------



## BisousDarling (Aug 10, 2013)

> This must be why beautyfix is gone. Interesting.


 Nooooo. I'm so sad! I love target and I love blush.com, but I feel like try we're better separate.


----------



## Meliboomboompow (Aug 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmm...So apparently Target has bought Dermstore. I wonder if they are holding off on the boxes to better align them with their new acquisitions?
> 
> Here's an article: http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-08-07/target-buys-a-weirdly-successful-online-cosmetics-empire#r=rss


 Wow, I hadn't heard that! Thanks, for sharing this with us


----------



## gemstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I just tried out the La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Action Acne Treatment from the box, and holy crap did it burn my face!  I do not have sensitive skin at all and it was horribly painful and made my face bright red!  I have never had this happen before, ack.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 22, 2013)

Yowza!  That sucks.  Thanks for the heads up I still have that sample to use up in my stash so I will beware.



> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried out the La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Action Acne Treatment from the box, and holy crap did it burn my face!  I do not have sensitive skin at all and it was horribly painful and made my face bright red!  I have never had this happen before, ack.


----------



## juli8587 (Aug 22, 2013)

i



> I just tried out theÂ La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Action Acne Treatment from the box, and holy crap did it burn my face! Â I do not have sensitive skin at all and it was horribly painful and made my face bright red! Â I have never had this happen before, ack.


 I actually really liked it. I went on to buy the full size and it worked wonders for my skin.


----------



## Olga Ok (Aug 23, 2013)

> I just tried out theÂ La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Action Acne Treatment from the box, and holy crap did it burn my face! Â I do not have sensitive skin at all and it was horribly painful and made my face bright red! Â I have never had this happen before, ack.


 Same here. I had to wash it off right after I put it on.


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just tried out the La Roche-Posay Effaclar Duo Action Acne Treatment from the box, and holy crap did it burn my face!  I do not have sensitive skin at all and it was horribly painful and made my face bright red!  I have never had this happen before, ack.


 I always think it's crazy and wonderful how different we all are! I loved this product after I tried it and have bought the full size. It has been the only thing that has completely done away with the blackheads and whiteheads I have on my nose and chin.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 26, 2013)

Weird. I never got into blush.com .. but I love target. Perhaps, we will get a go to place online for all of targets makeup (drugstore as well).

I'm excited to see what comes.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi, Amy!  Welcome, we're glad you're here!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yoky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am new one here,my name is yoky,my real name is amy,i like make friends
> 
> (removed personal link per TOS -magicalmom)


 Welcome Amy!


----------



## AsptasticAllie (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm hoping they do another box soon!


----------



## Rachael B (Oct 24, 2013)

Has anyone heard any news of a fall beauty box or rumors that Target will do this again?


----------



## Jeaniney (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachael B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone heard any news of a fall beauty box or rumors that Target will do this again?
The last one was such a mess (huge delay, delivered to billing addresses when there was clearly a different mailing address, labeling it to "current resident" rather than the purchaser) that I hope they work out the problems before they try it again.  I'm still annoyed from last time!


----------



## meaganola (Oct 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The last one was such a mess (huge delay, delivered to billing addresses when there was clearly a different mailing address, labeling it to "current resident" rather than the purchaser) that I hope they work out the problems before they try it again.  I'm still annoyed from last time!
What she said.  If it was a trial run to see how things go before doing a real launch, it was a miserable failure.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 2, 2014)

New box discussion at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/141300/target-beauty-box-march-2014/0_100


----------

